# Союз композиторов Украины



## Alexandr (12 Мар 2014)

.





.


----------



## gerborisov (12 Мар 2014)

за войну уже высказался Ф. Липс. Я же прошу прощения за всех.


----------



## Alexandr (12 Мар 2014)

http://tvrain.ru/articles/obraschenie_dejatelej_kultury_po_krymu_tekst_pisma_i_p


olnyj_spisok_podpisavshih-364832/

.


----------



## lutchak_vasya (12 Мар 2014)

Підтримую те що війни не має бути. І ще я сам із Івано-Франківської обл. Про нас говорять що ми бандерівці їдем у Луганськ, Донецьк, Харків... Все палити, грабувати... Не Вірте ми такі ж як і ви Люди. І ніхто до вас не їде, це зроблено лише для того що б нас Пересварити. 

Із повагою Василь Лутчак


Поддерживаю то что войны не должно быть. И еще я сам из Ивано-Франковской обл. О нас говорят, что мы бандеровцы едем в Луганск, Донецк, Харьков. .. Все палить, грабить. .. Не Верьте мы такие же как и вы Люди. И никто вас не едет, это сделано только для того что бы нас рассорить


----------



## Alexandr (12 Мар 2014)

*lutchak_vasya*,Мы знаем о том, что льется лживая пропаганда из Кремля, что-бы столкнуть наши страны в страшной братоубийственной войне!

Люди!

Читайте новости не только из Кремля, но еще и из других стран, где есть НЕЗАВИСИМЫЕ СМИ!

Думайте, анализируйте!


----------



## Alexandr (13 Мар 2014)

НИ ТЕ, КТО ПОДПИСАЛ ПИСЬМО В ПОДДЕРЖКУ ПУТИНА, НИ ИХ ДЕТИ САМИ ВОЕВАТЬ НЕ ПОЙДУТ.

http://tvrain.ru/articles/lobkov_ni_te_kto_podpisal_pismo_v_podderzhku_putina_ni
_ih_deti_sami_voevat_ne_pojdut-364884/


----------



## Dmvlad (13 Мар 2014)

Alexandr

Во-первых: 
Этот форум к радости многих Аполитичен.

Во-вторых: 
Бендеровцев и фашистов к стене, остальные как хотят-хотят отделяются-хотят живут с Россией, но Крым исторически Российский и за него, если надо будет , то лично поеду душить бендеровцев, ибо Украинец и бендеровец -это разные понятия. Проводите референдум и определяйтесь - с кем вы? Решите отделиться, то граница пройдет по старой границе СССР, как до войны. А войны не будет, пока бендеровцы сами не полезут, подстрекаемые Западными политиками. А они(бендеровцы) не полезут-кишка тонка, Грузия тоже пыталась. Во всем мире слишком полярные мнения по поводу ситуации в Украине, поэтому никто из-за толпы фашистов и бандитов ссориться не будет. Подстрекатели на западе пошумят и успокоятся, Россия для всего мира важнее, а вот Украина для запада -это пешка в игре , которой и пожертвовать не жалко. Так что Западная Украина в общем итоге останется без сала, газа и развалом в экономике, что откинет ее лет на 15-20 назад, а может и больше. Так что не надо истерии, головой думайте...деятели...культурные Украинские. И не забывайте свои корни.


----------



## Alexandr (13 Мар 2014)

Точно так размышляли фашисты, когда аннексировали Судеты и захватывали земли Европы!

Народ поддерживал Гитлера !

Что из этого получилось? 

Нет никаких воинствующих бендеровцев.

Есть провокаторы и им платят за дестабилизацию обстановки.

Вы хотите вернуться в границы СССР?

Такое тоже уже было, при Сталине в 1939-1940гг - Финляндия (ныне Карелия), Западная Украина, Молдавия, Польша, Прибалтика.

Почитайте историю!

Я прислушиваюсь к голосу разума, а не имперских эмоций.

Вы одобряете преступление, поддерживая агрессию против суверенного государства!

Весь мир осудил агрессию Кремля, вас опять неправильно информировали!


----------



## Dmvlad (13 Мар 2014)

Даааа дружок, в голове то у тебя каша, это как же Вам мозги то засрали? И не надо переваливать с больной головы на здоровую. Думаю, что доживу до того времени когда Западная Украина сама на коленях приползет, как блудный сын (или БЛУДНАЯ баба -дочь?)
Да и кстати не ответили, жить как будете? В долг у Запада? С голой Жо..й , но зато свободные? :biggrin: Помню насчет Грузии тоже Запад возникал, потом признали, что не правы были, почему не скажешь?
В общем дружок по существу тебе сказать нечего , так что нечего здесь воду мутить, голову подлечи, потом отписывайся. :hi:


----------



## vev (13 Мар 2014)

Alexandr писал:


> Читайте новости не только из Кремля, но еще и из других стран, где есть НЕЗАВИСИМЫЕ СМИ!



И читаем и общаемся с друзьями из Киева. Не все так однозначно. "Независимые СМИ" - это нечто из области фантастики. Те же независимые сми рассказывали про необходимость бомбить Югославию, Ирак, Афганистан, оправдывая действия США и НАТО. Правда - где-то посередине и не заблуждайтесь сильно-то по этому поводу.

Война между нами - один из худших сценариев, но кому-то на западе она ой как нужна была. Не самопроизвольно все произошло на Майдане. Уж больно хорошо видна рука режисера.

При всем при этом предлагаю оставить данный форум мирным, дружелюбным и аполитичным


----------



## Alexandr (13 Мар 2014)

По существу было сказано много: Ю.Шевчук, Б.Гребеншиков, Л.Ахеджакова, Г.Явлинский, А.Макаревич, М.Жванецкий и многие другие ЛИЧНОСТИ, которые не боятся высказать свою точку зрения на происходящее. 

Все они против ВОЙНЫ и оккупации Украины!

Кому интересно послушать , что пишут НЕЗАВИСИМЫЕ СМИ, пожалуйста найдите их в интернете и почитайте!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9PjC00-tUPA

http://rutube.ru/video/6d4a21ad3c6fa3c24ff02a858d3709c3/


----------



## Dmvlad (13 Мар 2014)

Всех проституток назвал? никого не забыл?
Почитай мой первый пост, повтори историю Государства Российского, потом собери всех своих деятелей Украины и прочитай им лекцию по истории. Если сам чего не поймешь, то читай им прямо из книг вслух, не стесняясь, книги читать лучше в первоисточнике-летописях, свидетелей эпох коренного народа и тд. и тп., и главное обсуждайте все что прочитаете. И это-- не засоряй эфир, 
Надеюсь модераторы удалят эту гнилую тему.


----------



## Alexandr (13 Мар 2014)

Вы - хамите, а это означает, что по существу вам ответить нечего!

Произошла оккупация Украины.

О чем тут говорить!?

Это факт!

Весь мир содрогнулся от этого вторжения. 
Никакой аналогии с фашистской Германией не видите?


----------



## Dmvlad (13 Мар 2014)

Бред несете, окупация, фашизм. Жили за счет газа Российского, и прочего, сейчас Россия забирает свое по праву, конечно не нравится. Привычка жить на халяву. Вас еще не трогали и не собираются, забираем свое и уходим. А бендеровцы если дернутся, то Россия сделает то, что не доделал в свое время Сталин. И правильно и поделом, невеждам деятелям всех мастей.
Да кстати баянчик не желаете продать? Я куплю, а то скоро жрать то нечего будет, а так я помогу хоть немного деятелям. 
И по существу вы тоже ничего не говорите, задано куча вопросов, И не получено ни одного внятного ответа, одни лозунги, здесь вам не майдан. Одно слово ДЕЯТЕЛЬ.

Модераторы удалите тему. Гнилая она.


----------



## Alexandr (13 Мар 2014)

Войну устроил Кремль, а не запад.

Если вы читаете иностранные НЕЗАВИСИМЫЕ СМИ, то вы точно знаете, что никакой угрозы русским в Украине не было!

Все жили мирно и спокойно.

Народ восстал против Януковича!

Казна была разграблена Януковичем и его бандой.

Вы зачем к Украине Афганистан и другие страны приписываете?

Вам назвать где побывала Россия за это 23 года без СССР: Чечня - 200.000 погибших, Абхазия и Осетия - 20.000 погибших.

Россия поддерживает международных террористов и все диктаторские режимы!

Вам мало крови!?


----------



## Dmvlad (13 Мар 2014)

Извини но ты дурак, говорить с тобой не о чем. Ты к нам Сибирь приезжай , тут тебе быстро расскажут, по чем сало и откуда, из какой деревни оно родом. 
Если твои друзья деятели такие же идиоты, то война точно будет, кстати сколько тебе твои друзья пиндосы за посты здесь платят? Например нашим Селигеровыродкам 85 рублей за пост, а у вас?
Адъес амиго.


----------



## vev (13 Мар 2014)

*Dmvlad*,

Вы слишком агрессивны. Быть может это юный возраст сказывается, может недостаток интеллекта, но не все так прямолинейно, как Вам кажется. Помимо истории, которую, мне кажется, Вы не настолько хорошо и не в том объеме, в котором необходимо, знаете, есть еще Законы. Если их отбросить, то мы быстро опустимся до жизни по-понятиям.

Если Вам хочется донести свое мнение по данному вопросу - поищите плз другое место и перестаньте оскорблять людей.


----------



## Dmvlad (13 Мар 2014)

А чем у Вас интеллект меряется Уважаемый vev? Когда кажется креститься надо, мне 40 лет.
С фашистами и бендеровцами по другому нельзя. Не понимают они по хорошему, ему что шло - что ехало. Будете с ними миндальничать - сами окажетесь в не лучшей ситуации. Не за то мои деды воевали, чтобы эти сволочи рот свой открывали. Кстати мой дед после войны с бендеровцами еще три года воевал.
И еще к вам вопрос, когда пиндосы придут на порог с "благими намерениями" вы их с баяном в руках, с хлебом-солью и "пожалуйста откушайте" встречать будете? Здесь тоже самое...


----------



## vev (13 Мар 2014)

*Dmvlad*,

Вы таки будете смеяться, но и у меня есть деды, которые воевали. Почитайте Стругацких "Трудно быть богом" особенно диалог Руматы с Будахом, где речь идет благе для одних и проблемах для других. 

Нет в мире ничего черно-белого, везде есть своя правда. Приведу несколько аргументов:

Маленькая победоносная война на ровном месте очень выгодна ВВП. Россия в глубоком экономическом кризисе. Оллимпиада обошлась нам в немалую копеечку, которая по-большей части распределилась по карманам властьпридержащих. Промышленности нет. Денег, по большому счету, взять неоткуда. Ну как тут без войны? Народу же надо чем-то мозг занять.

Обаме пора показать, что он хоть в чем то орел. Ни у себя, так хоть где-то показать, что от него еще что-либо зависит. Да и разорение Украины неплохо скажется в конкурентной борьбе гигантов черной металлургии.

И вот таких аргументов, благодаря которым получается то, что получается, можно набрать очень и очень много

Да и два разных списка Великих граждан России неужто не показывают Вам, что есть как минимум два разных мнения. Может стоит повнимательнее присмотреться, а не называть всех "проститутками"?

Думайте, а не машите шашкой


----------



## Dmvlad (13 Мар 2014)

И что? это ничего не значит. Что на фоне внутренних проблем мы должны разбрасываться своими по праву принадлежащими территориями, которые стратегически важны для России? Или НАТО под боком -это мана небесная? Я тоже не поддерживаю политику внутри нашего государства, ярый противник курса "партии и правительства", и все прекрасно понимаю , но раз такая пьянка, то в этом вопросе полностью на стороне государства. Другой вопрос какой следующий шаг предпримут пиндосы и как его исполнят прихлебаи. Нас тоже подводят примерно под такой же сценарий, откуда и берутся все эти "новые законы и новые инициативы" бешенного принтера (думы).
А истинный деятель культуры занимается культурой, как профессор Преображенский наукой, а не письмами и лозунгами разбрасывается, как отставной боксер. И кстати в гос. думах истинный деятель культуры тоже не сидит.


----------



## anddrey (13 Мар 2014)

Уважаемые модераторы, удалите эту тему! Пусть музыканты воюют в симфониях Шостаковича))
Неужели непонятно что провокаторы и сюда добрались!


----------



## Dmvlad (13 Мар 2014)

Поддерживаю на 100%...


----------



## vev (13 Мар 2014)

anddrey писал:


> Неужели непонятно что провокаторы и сюда добрались!



Ну вот все и разъяснилось. ..


----------



## Alexandr (13 Мар 2014)

Наши АДЕКВАТНЫЕ российские коллеги составили список тех замечательных и настоящих людей, кто поддержал Украину. Этот список ПОТРЯСАЕТ СВОИМ ВЕЛИЧИЕМ! НАСЛАЖДАЙТЕСЬ! Лия Ахеджакова Олег Басилашвили Армен Джигарханян Эльдар Рязанов Юрий Шевчук Борис Гребенщиков Сергей Юрский Андрей Макаревич Валентин Гафт Андрей Мягков Михаил Жванецкий Сергей Гармаш Марк Захаров Елена Яковлева Галина Волчек Андрей Кончаловский Владимир Гостюхин Федор Добронравов Леонид Броневой Александра Яковлева Александр Балуев Юрий Стоянов Станислав Садальский Александр Розенбаум Даниил Гранин Марат Башаров Сергей Маковецкий Дмитрий Харатьян Михаил Кокшенов Эманнуил Виторган Леонид Куравлев Наталья Фатеева Борис Акунин


----------



## Dmvlad (13 Мар 2014)

Слова, слова, слова, слова, пыль, пыль, пыль... Ты так и не сказал сколько тебе паскуде бандеровской платят?
Ты лучше подумай, что ты будешь делать после воскресенья 16 марта, в гейропе то ты не нужен. А в Россию тебе лично путь заказан после твоих провокаций. 
Сам то веришь в то что пишешь? На заборах тоже у нас много чего пишут, и подписываются такими именами! А списков я те хоть завтра составлю человек на 500. Иди уже убогий с миром, не принято на Руси юродивых обижать...


----------



## gerborisov (13 Мар 2014)

Dmvlad
Сколько хамства, агрессии. Отсутствие аргументов у загруженного "зомбоящиком" организма вызывает ярость.


----------



## lutchak_vasya (13 Мар 2014)

Читаю Читаю Читаю. Скажіть одне ви можити дати нормально нам самим розібратися у нашій проблемі на Україні. Ви що нерозумієте що Путін порушує всі Українські ДОГОВОРИ нащот Кордонів. І ше тут почали хамити один одному. Ми ж усі Люди і якщо почнеться війна будем воювати ми ане вони, їхні діти не підуть на війну. І ще нам ліпше знати що ми хочем так що НЕЛІСЬТЕ. І на щот Бандерівців познакомнесь це Я, а я ж вам не хамлю, а ви самі почали мені хамити. ХОВІСТЬ ВИ МАЄТЕ?
А ще нас називаєте Бандерівцями. Dmvlad


----------



## Dmvlad (13 Мар 2014)

Ладно вам спекулировать, уже ясно-понятно, что до вас дошло- кто и что западенцы есть в будущем. Смотрю задергались как свиньи на веревке, заплакали, хамят им...А Ваши собратья когда нормальных людей, выполняющих свою работу по закону, на колени ставили вы умники где были в этот момент? А когда бутылками с зажигательной смесью кидали в них же? Что то не увидел я там ни одного работника Украинской культуры останавливающего эту вакханалию. А у парней , которые просто работу выполняли по закону, тоже семьи... Вы наверное в ладоши хлопали в этот момент? Даже сейчас вместо того, чтобы сесть и подумать о жизни праведной, вы лезете и сами накаляете обстановку, ради чего? Югославия, Турция, Ирак, и тд наверное тоже Россия виновата? Зомбоящик... у меня и без зомбоящика ума и информации хватает оценить ситуацию и ценности за которые вы там бъетесь... Раньше думать надо было, сейчас поздно икру метать, думайте лучше сейчас как жить дальше будете.


----------



## lutchak_vasya (13 Мар 2014)

Dmvlad ти сам недомаєш що ти пишеш. Ти хочеш війни? Ти кого назвав боягузами? А ти сам був у Армії, стерляв із калаша. Піздюху тобі скільки років що ти так розсуджуєш? Закрий рот.
І ще хочу звернутися до Адміністратора сайта щоб заблокував dmvlad, тому що ми тут мирно спілкуємся а він нас ПРОВОКУЄ, як і Українців так і Росіян.
І взагальному нестворювати таких тем. Тут мають обмінюватьсь нотами, мінусами, програмами...А не займатися Політекою...


----------



## Dmvlad (13 Мар 2014)

Очередное доказательство моим словам-)) На все твои вопросы я ответил постами ранее. Ты даже здесь историю сообщений не хочешь читать, я уж молчу про вообще историю, а лезешь с выводами-))


----------



## lutchak_vasya (13 Мар 2014)

Dmvlad ти розумієш що ти позор Росії. Жодного розумного слова.


----------



## Dmvlad (13 Мар 2014)

Не поверишь, но тут в России на кого ни покажи тот и есть позор :biggrin: Почему я не удивлен твоим словам? Где то я это уже слышал-) не тогда ли когда бандеровцы на колени своих же Украинцев несогласных ставили?


----------



## vev (13 Мар 2014)

*Dmvlad*,

Охолоньте уже! Ну сколько можно на дерьмо исходить? Ваше мнение уже всем понятно. Ваш мир поделен на белое и черное и другого Вам, видимо, видеть не дано (в том числе и из-за позиции наших СМИ и зомбоящика). Но просто поверьте, что бывает другое, отличное от Вашего мнение и носителями его являются такие же, нормальные и адекватные люди.

Цель данного форума - ДРУЖЕЛЮБНОЕ общение людей, БЛИЗКИХ к КУЛЬТУРЕ, не надо уподобляться скотам


----------



## lutchak_vasya (13 Мар 2014)

Ну ти і придурок. Я сказав що іменно ти позор а не за всіх. Я знаю багато людей із Росії, привітні, працьовиті... І нетреба на мене бочку гнати. І бандерівці нікого на коліна не клали. Ти щось помеляєшся.


----------



## vev (13 Мар 2014)

*lutchak_vasya*,
*Dmvlad*,

Обычно в таких склоках останавливается первым умнейший...


----------



## shvetka76 (13 Мар 2014)

Люди, остановитесь!! Что вы делаете? Что говорите?
Мне кажется, что музыканты вне политики или я ошибаюсь?


----------



## Dmvlad (13 Мар 2014)

Васенька умник- вот фильм немецкой телевизионной кампании
http://galickij-jastreb.io.ua/vbe813d39ce517403ea1995d48eb0093e

http://galickij-jastreb.io.ua/vc3872aed1cc98179e9b958ac51099940 -а это сербы , которые уже пережили все это дерьмо.

Так что рот закройте, кто еще позор надо разобраться. Повторю еще раз, все это пройдет, а вам западенцам жить дальше, и жизнь вас ждет не сладкая. Можешь хоть что делать, слюной захлебнуться и злостью своей, свое лицо ты уже показал, время покажет и поставит все на свои места, жаль мне вас.


----------



## vev (13 Мар 2014)

*Dmvlad*,

И что это доказывает? То, что какое-то быдло, не важно с запада или с востока, за деньги США устраивает погромы? Дерьмо всегда плавает на поверхности, вот именно его Вы и видите. Ну что ж? В семье не без урода. При чем здесь обычные мирные граждане Украины?

Вспомните Булгакова: "Не читайте советских газет". Факты - вещь упрямая, но на человека и не его мнение влияет в основном то, как они преподнесены. Один и тот же видеоряд может вызвать диаметрально противоположные эмоции в зависимости от того как его преподносят. Научитесь думать.


----------



## Alexandr (14 Мар 2014)

ДЕЯТЕЛИ КУЛЬТУРЫ НАЧАЛИ СБОР ПОДПИСЕЙ ПОД АНТИВОЕННЫМ ОБРАЩЕНИЕМ:

http://tvrain.ru/articles/dejateli_kultury_nachali_sbor_podpisej_pod_antivoennym
_obrascheniem-364959/

Это смелые, честные люди!
Преклоняюсь перед их мужеством!


----------



## Dmvlad (14 Мар 2014)

Расскажу историю из жизни, очень напоминающую ситуацию в Украине.
vev для тебя и остальных - с третьим мнением.
Пролог.
Есть одно дачное общество(О1) на 400 участков существующее 40 лет, где я выбран на третий срок председателем правления 90% голосов. Люди в нем разные, разных достатков, разных мнений... К нему идет дорога от трассы по полям 15км, там она и кончается не считая съезда в лес и ягодники, куда все кому не лень ездят на собирательскую охоту. Эту дорогу 35 лет назад О1 строило за свои средства и своими силами. В течении следующих 5 лет вдоль дороги по правую и левую руку стали образовываться еще общества и стало их 24. Все жили дружно, договорились общими силами содержать дорогу, каждый свой участок, плюс скидывались на общие участки дороги. 
Глава1
15 лет назад на границе нашего общества появляется еще одно общество (О2) на 60 участков. Была у них возможность нарезать участок, чтобы дорога оставалась в стороне, но некоторым членам О2 это не понравилось и дорога оказалась ровно по середине О2, причем по документам она ему не принадлежит. Ну появилось О2 и появилось, земли всем хватит, все дачники одним миром мазаны, да и деньги на содержание общих участков дороги не лишние. Мы помогали как могли О2 и воду разрешили от себя запитать для полива и к проводам подцепиться. В общем все по-человечески, по братски. 
Глава2.
Шесть лет назад взбрендило некоторым членам О2 перекрыть дорогу (10 человек где-то). Ну не нравится им что много машин ездит по ней, шумят, то на пляж, то в магазин, то в лес. Поставили ворота, охрану и перестали в один момент пускать машины не из их общества. И тут началось!.Переговоры О1 и О2 ни к чему не приводили, конкретных предложений, как решить проблему О2 не давали, был один аргумент НАМ НЕ НРАВИТСЯ! И ВСЕ!! Стройте себе объезд! И ни разу не прозвучало «Мы готовы поучаствовать в строительстве объездной дороги , давайте вместе решим проблему!» , вместо этого «Вас там много, денег соберете и построите». Самое интересное когда буча поднялась, в толпе О2 были люди, которые вообще никакого отношения не имеют к О2, так просто в гости приехали и для массовки стояли орали, подначивали, бутылки с "зажигательной" смесью подносили бунтарям-)).
Глава3
Я как председатель О1 срочно собрал правление и собрание. На собрании высказывалось много мнений как решить проблему (например «Да бог с ними –построим сами еще 1 км дороги в объезд» или такие «Ну они тоже люди их понять можно») и большинство все таки приняло одно правильное решение, ибо память, откуда эта дорога появилась, все таки сыграла свою роль, остались еще люди при памяти и непосредственно ее строившие. Было принято решение, раз не идут ни на какие компромиссы О2 –ворота разобрать собственными силами, охрану послать, воду и электроэнергию перестать давать. Благо, что некоторые люди дружеских обществ тоже поддержали инициативу. Что и было сделано, а бунтарям члены моего общества еще и накостыляли (но это уже по личной инициативе отдельных граждан)) На этом все кончилось для нас, дорога осталась дорогой. Но для О2 все только началось, внутри борьба за власть, разборки кто прав или не прав, как жить дальше, короче задергались как свиньи на веревочке. Воду то и электроэнергию я все таки через недели две дал, вопреки решению общего собрания (за что был проклят теперь уже недовольными нашими членами )). 
Эпилог.
Не далее как вчера звонит мне новый председатель О2 и просит объединиться в одно общество. Они провели у себя собрание и из 60 чел. проголосовали 50-ЗА объединение, а те 10 так и живут в своем дерьме, проголосовав ПРОТИВ, Дошло до людей, что 60 человек, объединенных одной целью (растить огород, цветы, отдыхать) это сила, а 460 человек сделают гораздо больше для своего же блага, с сильным обществом соседом. Тем более все древние коммуникации я в своем О1 поменял, дороги отсыпал, да много чего сделал, сам там живу по пол года. Наше О1 пример для всех остальных 24 обществ, председатели ездят ко мне за советом периодически, ну да ладно... И если завтра придет другой человек на мое место, то мне не стыдно будет за свою работу. Участки поднялись в цене на 100-300 тысяч в среднем при вложении 20 тыс. с участка за 5 лет. Вот сейчас думаю, стоит ли объединяться или нет, вроде есть и плюсы, но есть и минусы, нужно одно правильное решение, которое не привело бы в дальнейшем к каким-либо последствиям, ведь не вечно же я председательствовать буду. 
Вывод.
К чему это я рассказал? Уважаемый vev! И остальные имеющие третье, четвертое, пятое мнение. Таких как вы я зову «советчики» и «пустозвоны». Прежде чем что-то говорить, вы сначала сами что либо сделайте, попробуйте возглавить хотя бы дачное общество (маленькое государство, кстати я еще и предприятием управляю) и на своей шкуре попробуйте ощутить, каково это принимать ответственные решения, от которых зависит благосостояние твое и твоих людей. Попробуйте принять решения, которые не всегда и не всем нравятся, и есть только один правильный путь, и тогда вы поймете, что надо иногда пренебрегать мнением небольшой группы людей, типа таких «ну можно было сделать так» или "можно было сделать эдак» , по причине их заведомой глупости, не нравится - терпи моя красавица. Иногда принятие решения зависит от ситуации и принимать его надо быстро и жестко и это правильно, и так всегда было и будет. А недовольные будут всегда, всем не угодишь. Поэтому в вопросе Украины 
Я СТОРОННИК НЕ ВОЙНЫ, А ЖЕСТКИХ ПРЕДУПРЕДИТЕЛЬНЫХ МЕР для НАТО и ЕМУ СОЧУСТВУЮЩИХ и ОБМАНУТЫХ, Время рассудит, кто прав или не прав. В случае с Украиной ВВП при всей моей к нему АБСОЛЮТНОЙ антипатии действует правильно, как и положено президенту не последней страны на арене мира.

Ко всем с Уважением


----------



## vev (14 Мар 2014)

*Dmvlad*,

Тон уже намнооого лучше 
Ну а мнение. .. Имеете право иметь такое, какое имеете


----------



## Dmvlad (14 Мар 2014)

спасибо за разрешение иметь свое мнение vev!


----------



## Alexandr (14 Мар 2014)

Известные деятели культуры, которые НЕ поддержали вторжение в Украину: 

Лия Ахеджакова
Олег Басилашвили
Армен Джигарханян
Эльдар Рязанов
Юрий Шевчук
Борис Гребенщиков
Сергей Юрский
Андрей Макаревич
Валентин Гафт
Андрей Мягков
Михаил Жванецкий
Сергей Гармаш
Марк Захаров
Елена Яковлева
Галина Волчек
Андрей Кончаловский
Владимир Гостюхин
Федор Добронравов
Леонид Броневой
Александра Яковлева
Александр Балуев
Юрий Стоянов
Станислав Садальский
Александр Розенбаум
Даниил Гранин
Марат Башаров
Сергей Маковецкий
Дмитрий Харатьян
Михаил Кокшенов
Эманнуил Виторган
Леонид Куравлев
Наталья Фатеева
Борис Акунин


----------



## zet10 (14 Мар 2014)

*Alexandr*,
Вы вчера уже об этом писали,может хватит уже?


----------



## Новиков Игорь (14 Мар 2014)

Поддерживаю полностью. Данный форум считаю сугубо профессиональным, а не политическим. Кому охота почесать языки - на mail.ru. Там и упражняйтесь в словоблудии.


----------



## Дмитрий2008 (14 Мар 2014)

Убеждаюсь в правоте слов Ленина относительно интеллигенции...


----------



## sedovmika (15 Мар 2014)

Этих людей в списке надо (о)судить всем миром и признать врагами России. И не надо возмущаться обсуждением этого вопроса, ведь эти люди САМИ ПЕРВЫМИ выразили презрение к российскому народу, желая ему рабства и уничтожения. Желали бы это своему АРМЯНСКОМУ, ГРУЗИНСКОМУ, АХИЖДАКОВСКОМУ и т.д. народу. Так нет желают это не себе а русским. Это ли не геноцид? Посмотрите много ли русских в этом списке и сколько русских проживают в России? Надо остановить этот моральный геноцид России!


----------



## Alexandr (15 Мар 2014)

89 представителей российской интеллигенции выступили с инициативой уже в ближайшие дни провести конгресс "Против войны, против самоизоляции России, против реставрации тоталитаризма". Обращение опубликовано в "Новой газете".

"Наша страна оказалась ввергнутой в опаснейшую авантюру. Под лозунгом "Защитим русских в Крыму, а также всех украинцев от новой нелегитимной фашистской власти в Украине!" уже произошла фактическая аннексия Крыма. Грубо нарушено международное право, разрушены принципы европейской безопасности и стабильности. Россия стремительно скатывается к новой холодной войне с Западом, тяжелейшие последствия которой невозможно предсказать", - говорится в обращении.

К участию в Конгрессе российской интеллигенции предлагается пригласить представителей украинской интеллигенции. "На Конгрессе мы не только обсудим сложившееся положение и выскажем свое отношение к происходящим событиям, но и попытаемся найти пути выхода из ситуации, лишающей нашу страну перспектив сколько-нибудь достойной жизни в обозримом будущем", - говорится в документе.

По документом поставили подписи правозащитники Людмила Алексеева, Светлана Ганнушкина, Сергей Ковалев, писатели Андрей Битов, Владимир Войнович, Виктор Ерофеев, Людмила Улицкая, актеры Лия Ахеджакова, Михаил Ефремов, Лев Прыгунов, Александр Филиппенко, режиссеры Павел Бардин, Эльдар Рязанов, академик Виктор Васильев и многие другие.

8 марта российские кинематографисты ответили на антивоенное обращение украинских коллег, выступив против "беспрецедентной антиукраинской кампании, развязанной российскими государственными каналами". "Мы, как и вы, категорически против лжи в освещении судьбоносных для Украины событий и тем более против российской военной интервенции в Украину... Мы на стороне правды и мы с вами!" - говорится в открытом письме, под которым подписались многие известные режиссеры, сценаристы, кинокритики. С отдельным открытым письмом выступил кинорежиссер Александр Сокуров. "Украина все равно выживет и будет тем государством, которым она хотела быть. А мы нанесем удар по нашей стране абсолютно деградирующего свойства", - пишет Сокуров. В свою очередь, украинские актеры записали видеообращение к российским зрителям.

Целый ряд антивоенных заявлений сделали писатели - члены Русского ПЕН-центра и их коллеги из других европейских стран. Не допустить войны призвали рок-музыканты Борис Гребенщиков, Вячеслав Бутусов, Юрий Шевчук. Гребенщиков написал новую песню "Любовь во время войны".

Многие представители творческой интеллигенции приняли участие в антивоенных протестах в Москве.

Во вторник группа деятелей культуры подписала коллективное письмо в поддержку позиции президента Владимира Путина по Украине и Крыму. Письмо было опубликовано на сайте Министерства культуры. К настоящему времени под письмом стоит 303 подписи.


----------



## Кконстантин (15 Мар 2014)

*Alexandr*,
Alexandr
Да вы батенька провокатор!
Список — очень дешёвый фейк.Список составлен западенцем Данилой Янецким.Для этого особых навыков не требуется.Заплатил денег за ТОП и лепи фамилии по своему усмотрению.
Этот список уже опровергли - почти все кто в списке выступили с опровержением, что никаких подписей не ставили. Филиал госдепа в Украине как всегда заврался и тут же обосрался.
90 процентов из этого списка уже опровергли свои подписи и заявили что полностью поддерживают Путина) Смотрите иногда программу Время)) Полезно!
Ещё точку ставите – поставьте её лучше себе где-нибудь на ,,,,,,,

Прочитайте лучше этот список и сделайте выводы! http://mkrf.ru/press-tsentr/novosti/ministerstvo/deyateli-kultury-rossii-v-podde
rzhku-pozitsii-prezidenta-po-ukraine-i-krymu


----------



## gerborisov (15 Мар 2014)

sedovmika писал:


> и признать врагами России


Эти ЛЮДИ как раз являются честью и совестью нации. Подписанты же поддерживающие ЛЮБЫЕ действия съехавшего с катушек диктатора - её Позор и Боль.


----------



## ze_go (15 Мар 2014)

План Даллеса не существует, но работает...


----------



## Alexandr (15 Мар 2014)

Никита Баталов: "В Севастополе атмосфера как будто русские чемпионат мира по футболу выиграли" (фото - из его твиттера). Но только вот во что обойдется этот футбол?
Константин Сонин: "Каким бы ни был вариант развития ситуации вокруг Крыма, европейские страны в любом случае приложат максимум усилий для ухода от энергетической зависимости от России. В том-то и проблема: даже если удастся избежать эскалации конфликта, усилия по снижению зависимости в плане энергоресурсов от России будут обязательно".
По ссылке - развернутые мнения об экономических последствиях крымской аферы, рассуждения о близости арестованного бизнесмена Фирташа к "Газпрому" и о стадионных кричалках про Абрамовича «and policeman will be knocking on his door». 
Но на все на это у "патриотической" общественности есть один, но веский аргумент, его предъявляет Михаил Делягин: "Русофобия либеральной интеллигенции носит патологический характер"
http://www.svoboda.org/contentlive/liveblog/25296718.html#liveblog25643

Виктор Шендерович.

Дорогие деятели культуры, «подписанты» письма в поддержку позиции Путина по Украине и Крыму! 

Обращаюсь к тем из вас, кто умеет читать. 
Почитайте, пожалуйста, внимательно текст, который вы подписали, — и вы сами удивитесь, честное слово. 

Ну, давайте медленно, вместе. 

«В дни, когда решается судьба Крыма и наших соотечественников, деятели культуры России не могут быть равнодушными наблюдателями с холодным сердцем». 

В последнем обороте наблюдается досадная тавтология, но речь не о стиле — о смысле. Ваше горячее сердце — это замечательно, теперь включаем голову. 

Кто эти загадочные «наши соотечественники», чья судьба решается в эти дни? Кого вы имели в виду? Жителей Севастополя и Евпатории? Но они граждане другого государства. Они говорят на русском языке? Дай им бог, но это не имеет никакого отношения к термину. Иначе в категорию «соотечественники» надо будет вписать миллионы людей от Сиднея до Лондона — и выкинуть из этой категории миллионы граждан РФ от Якутии до Ингушетии. Кого защищаем? 

А еще в Крыму есть крымские татары — потомки тех, кто чудом выжил после «нашей общей истории»… В какую категорию отнесем их? И кстати, об «общей истории»: у Турции тоже есть крымские воспоминания на этот счет. У Германии есть аналогичные воспоминания о Восточной Пруссии, у Японии — об островах курильской гряды... Если сильно потеребунькать, воспоминания появятся у Монголии, по самый Козельск.

Вы настаиваете на том, что «общая история» — повод для интервенции? Вы так уверены в этом, дорогие деятели культуры? Или вы уверены, что «право сильного» всегда будет на стороне России? Ну-ну. 

Теперь насчет общих «фундаментальных ценностей». Отдельное спасибо за корень, отсылающий к фундаментализму (имеющий нервы да вздрогнет), но ценности — если мы говорим не о ювелирке, а об этике — принадлежат отдельному человеку, и только ему. Люди наощупь, методом персонального подбора, находят себе близких по духу; тут нет и не может быть никакого территориального общего знаменателя, ни для государства, ни для лестничной клетки. 

Даже у вас, подписантов этого странного письма, «фундаментальные ценности» очень и очень разные. Вы за одним столом соберетесь — удавитесь от взаимной тоски и ненависти. А как ни в чем не бывало пишете ересь об общих «ценностях» аж со всем жителями Крыма. Глуповато. 

Идем дальше — и доходим до «общности наших культур». Это вообще загадка, потому что к этому времени слово «Украина» в вашем письме даже не было упомянуто. Речь идет о какой-то отдельной «крымской» культуре? Или все-таки об общности русской и украинской культур? Тогда спора нет. Только как раз после поддержанной вами интервенции этой общности заметно убавится. 

Язык оккупантов не в чести у тех, кто подвергся интервенции, и хотя Украина не Прибалтика, вы в самое ближайшее время убедитесь в этом лишний раз. Русский язык будет теперь ассоциироваться не с Чеховым в Ялте и не с Волошиным в Коктебеле, не с русскими классиками, уроженцами Украины, а с останкинской ложью и мерзостью, с уголовными «титушками», с президентом Путиным и военизированным Шойгу. 

Это и есть «прочное будущее» в отношениях наших культур — по крайней мере, их ближайшее будущее, до тех пор пока Россия не прекратит интервенцию и поддержку сепаратизма и не извинится за тех, кто, от ее имени, это делал. 

Ну и, наконец, последний абзац вашего чудесного письма, в котором вы «твердо заявляете» «о поддержке позиции Президента Российской Федерации по Украине и Крыму». 

К сожалению, на этом интересном месте письмо заканчивается, и нам остается только гадать: в чем, по-вашему, состоит эта позиция? Потому что сам президент Российской Федерации свою позицию обозначил мычанием. 

Он наговорил уклончивых двусмысленностей о то ли признании, то ли непризнании Украины как государства, он заявил о праве России осуществлять вторжение на суверенную территорию — и тут же, не моргнув глазом, отрекся от российских военных, которых послал на интервенцию со споротыми шевронами. 

Если это «позиция», то я Ульяна Лопаткина. 

У меня была надежда, что хотя бы вы, навалившись своим прославленным коллективным мозгом, сформулируете что-нибудь внятное, но увы: вы просто, со всего размаху, со всей твердостью в очередной раз вляпались в то, что вам прислали со Старой площади. 

Дело нехитрое и не новое. 

Чего только вы не поддерживали, деятели культуры. В результате сложилась и ваша репутация — которую вы сегодня снова поддержали.

Олег Тягнибок:
"Открыли коридор на границе с Россией и пустили вооруженных заточенной арматурой и ножами бандитов, и эти бандиты резали людей. Необходимо остановить эту вакханалию, происходящую по сценарию и под руководством Кремля. Необходимо закрывать границу, чтобы к нам не проникала эта агентура", - заявил Олег Тягнибок в Верховной Раде


----------



## sedovmika (15 Мар 2014)

Россию можно развалить только изнутри (к чему привлекаются и представители интеллигенции, чтобы подготовить новую "перестройку", в этом и вся опасность). Новых перестроек почему то никому не хочется. А то что Запад найдет новые энергоресурсы, объявит III мировую войну - сплошная спекуляция, расчитанная на запугивание дилетантов. Все это прекрасно понимают политики на Западе - ядерное оружие, опыт истории и т.д., они не дураки, а умнейшие люди. Их Гитлер сказал в апреле 45-го - Россию никому не победить войной, - она не имеет ни понятия времени, ни понятия пространства... Так что давайте будем реалистами, независимо от этноса, всем мы - одна нация - россияне.


----------



## zet10 (15 Мар 2014)

*Alexandr*,
Если это «позиция», то я Ульяна Лопаткина




Мы уже поняли что Вы Ульяна Лопаткина.


----------



## Dmvlad (15 Мар 2014)

А вообще..Народ! вы чувствуете насколько усилилась информационная война против России? Как никогда старый лозунг "Будьте бдительнее!" актуален. Несмотря на проблемы и трудности внутри России, Русский Народ всегда отличался тем, что умел объединиться против внешней угрозы. Идет борьба за ресурсы России, и западные политики не останавливаются ни перед чем. Даже на этот маленький, специфический сайт добрались. 

Модераторы сайта! Если такие есть! Еще раз прошу удалить эту тему, не хватает чтобы и здесь начались дрязги между местными обитателями. Неужели не понятно, что цель - добиться раскола в обществе? 

С Уважением, Дмитрий.


----------



## Alexandr (15 Мар 2014)

Сергей Алексашенко:События вчерашнего и сегодняшнего дня (разгон Lenta.Ru, блокировка блога Навального, сайтов Grani.Ru, Kasparov.Ru и Ej.Ru) говорят о том, что путинский режим публично признал, что вся его информационно-пропагандистская машина построена на лжи. Ложь стала нормой жизни властей. И любое слово правды приравнивается отныне к призывам о смене режима. 

Не случайно эти решения — введение цензуры в интернете — приняты буквально накануне крымского референдума. Это означает, что с минуты на минуту на страну польются новые потоки лжи о притеснении русскоязычного населения, о руках по локоть в корови и прочей шелухи, которой так плотно забита голова Путина и его окружения. В которую они сами искренне верят, потому как отключили себя ото всех источников информации, в которых содержится то, что противоречит «линии партии».

Сергей Шаров-Делоне: "Последние 10-12 лет правления Путина шла абсолютно целенаправленная политика по оболваниванию общества, по искоренению независимых СМИ, всех независимых институтов – от СМИ до свободного бизнеса. Строилась фашистская система – корпоративное государство, где частный бизнес крупный есть, но он весь подконтролен государству, где мелкий бизнес только на обслуге, и то его не пускают. Ровно также было со свободной прессой, когда телевидение постепенно шаг за шагом становилось сугубо государственным, из которого вынималось все свободное независимое суждение. В результате мы получили общество, которому внушены ложные псевдоимперские идеи"


----------



## Dmvlad (15 Мар 2014)

Пшел вон пес!! Изыди...


----------



## gerborisov (15 Мар 2014)

Dmvlad писал:


> Модераторы сайта! Если такие есть! Еще раз прошу удалить эту тему, не хватает чтобы и здесь начались дрязги между местными обитателями. Неужели не понятно, что цель - добиться раскола в обществе?


Сейчас дискутируют на всех ресурсах. Так как цензура в СМИ. Требование заткнуть рот характеризует аппонентов. Власть больше всего боится ПРАВДЫ.


----------



## Alexandr (15 Мар 2014)

Украинцы России – Путину: Не надо агрессии в Крыму!

Украинская община России выступила против военной агрессии Российской Федерации в Крыму и обратилась с соответствующим заявлением к Владимиру Путину.
Соответствующее заявление зачитал в Киеве член правления Украинского конгресса России и руководитель украинской общины Камчатки Валентин Пилипчук, сообщает "Радио Свобода".

"Мы, украинцы России, которых по итогам переписи населения 2010 года насчитывается более 1 миллион 928 тысяч человек, крайне встревожены событиями, разворачивающимися в эти дни в Крыму. Наши братские народы, российский и украинский, столетиями жилы бок о бок, борясь с общим врагом, создавая свое будущее", - зачитал Пилипчук.

"Нельзя допустить, чтобы разорвалась эта духовная связь и мы из друзей и соседей превратились в непримиримых врагов, допустили кровопролитие. Призываем вас как президента Российской Федерации и верховного главнокомандующего сделать все возможное для предотвращения агрессии в Крыму", - говорится в заявлении.

Украинский конгресс России насчитывает 43 членские организации из разных регионов России. Дважды организация подавала документы на регистрацию, однако дважды получала отказ из-за позиции, что "не совсем соответствует интересам Российской Федерации".


----------



## sedovmika (15 Мар 2014)

Мели Емеля, твоя неделя...


----------



## Alexandr (15 Мар 2014)

Ужаснись самому себе!

http://konchalovsky.ru/blog/2012/02/27/uzhasnis-samomu-sebe/

http://vk.com/club20572894


----------



## sedovmika (15 Мар 2014)

Благодаря кончаловским и происходят перестройки, революции. Это он как бы в грехах кается и ужасается что натворил. Видимо страшно в конце концов предстать перед судом нелицеприятного Бога, ой как страшно. И Вам, Александр, я рекомендую бросить эту истерику, и подумать о вечном, о прекрасном. Одумайтесь!


----------



## Кконстантин (15 Мар 2014)

*Alexandr*,
Смените аватарку Нет войне - Не позорьтесь !!
Эту войну вы и придумали. 
Вместо того что бы слушать ваше "Радио свобода" - играйте лучше на баяне! Это успокаевает!
Не позорьте форум.


----------



## Alexandr (15 Мар 2014)

Это у нас нет единого мнения о том, как и почему четверть века назад закончилась холодная война. В США же любой студент вам расскажет, что в свое время президент Рейган хитростью разорил «империю зла»: не просто втянул Советы в ненужную гонку вооружений, а еще и оставил кремлевских старцев без нефтедолларов, обрушив цены.

Поэтому, когда на этой неделе стало известно о том, что американцы распечатают стратегические запасы нефти, параллель сложилась сразу: «голубь» Обама решил сыграть в «ястреба» Рейгана и побряцать нефтяной бочкой.

Продадут пока всего ничего — 5 миллионов баррелей. Саудовская Аравия столько выкачивает за 10 часов. Но тут важнее сам жест: Вашингтон открывает «закрома» в третий раз за тридцать лет — до этого к такой крайней мере обращались накануне войны в заливе и во время недавнего кризиса в Ливии.

Рынок намек понял и тут же уронил цены на нефть — пока до 97 долларов.

Понятно, что стремительного падения цен на нефть, как «тогда», не допустят и сами американские нефтяники, но и их, и страны Персидского залива вполне устроили бы цены на уровне 70-80 долларов за бочку. Для России даже такое снижение станет катастрофой, которая пробьет незаполняемую брешь в бюджете.

Для этого достаточно снять санкции с Ирана, который над этим активно работает, и дождаться победы революции в Венесуэле, которую мы за событиями на Украине почти не заметили. Не говоря уже о росте добычи LTO (light tight oil, сланцевой нефти) в США: она уже сейчас меняет энергетический рынок в стране.

Трубопроводы, которые раньше гнали нефть с Мексиканского залива на Средний Запад, теперь работают в обратном направлении. Собственно, и решение о распечатывании запасов формально было объяснено желанием проверить, как теперь работают эти трубы.

* * *

Проблема в том, что российскому обывателю все эти рассуждения кажутся слишком умозрительными и фантастическими. Долгие годы у нас формировался миф о тотальной зависимости Запада от наших природных ресурсов, и теперь мы пребываем в уверенности, что это мы контролируем абстрактных «их», а не они — нас.

Это не совсем так.

Северная Америка не привязана к российской энергетике вообще никак. Более того, сжиженный газ и уже упомянутая сланцевая нефть позволяют сейчас американцам наращивать экспорт.

C Европой все несколько сложнее: картину нужно увидеть в целом. Реально от нас зависят преимущественно бывшие соцстраны, а не политические локомотивы Евросоюза. Если считать без стран, вступивших в ЕС после 2004 года, то на Россию приходится всего 26% импорта нефти и 33% газа, что чуть больше, чем у Норвегии. При этом после пика 2006 года потребление нефти в Западной Европе продолжает стремительно снижаться: уже сейчас оно упало до уровня восьмидесятых годов.

К тому же важно понимать торговые соотношения: Россия в торговле Европы — это меньше 10%, они же для нас — больше половины. Полномасштабная торговая война с европейцами для них будет означать всего лишь неприятности, для нас — крах экономики, который удвоится, если на него наложится искусственное понижение нефтяных цен, и утроится, если вступят в силу реальные санкции за Крым.

* * *

Да, слышать это неприятно. Осознавать, что Россия — сырьевой придаток Европы, которым Штаты могут манипулировать простой игрой на бирже, не хочется. 

Куда как проще думать о России как об энергетической (хотя бы какой-то!) сверхдержаве, которая держит старушку Европу на коротком поводке и смело делает все, что хочет, на постсоветском пространстве. Например, присоединяет части соседних государств.

Проблема сейчас даже не в том, что об этом не знает большая часть общества. Проблема в том, что этого, кажется, не хочет знать сама власть. До недавнего времени казалось, что немногие оставшиеся независимые СМИ нужны российской элите, чтобы хоть так получать реальную информацию. Выходит, не нужны. Обойдутся пресловутыми папочками из Администрации президента.

Только вряд ли в этих папочках напишут, что за красивой Олимпиадой и вводом войск в сопредельное государство обычно следуют пустые полки в магазинах и талоны на продукты. «Сюрприз» будет.


----------



## Dmvlad (15 Мар 2014)

собака лает - караван идет...


----------



## vev (15 Мар 2014)

*Alexandr*,

Александр, при всем моем к Вам уважении и поддержке позиции, я попросил бы свернуть активность ИМЕННО НА ЭТОМ ресурсе. Не думаю, что это лучшее место для такого рода обсуждений, да и кроме раздражения и агрессии, насколько я вижу, оно ничего не вызывает.

Давайте ЗДЕСЬ будем ТОЛЬКО любителями музыки, а гражданскую позицию будем доносить до масс в другом, более подходящем для этого месте.

С уважением
Евгений


----------



## Petrovich79 (15 Мар 2014)

Самое печальное в этой теме - большое количество оскорблений и не скрываемой ненависти. 
Причём, прочитав всю тему, не принимая ничью сторону, констатирую, что злоба словесная исходит от защищающих Россию (сомневающиеся и не согласные перечитайте тему!).
Коллеги, братья, одумайтесь! Мы же славяне и не имеем права ненавидеть друг-друга! Откуда это?!

Задумаемся друзья...


----------



## Dmvlad (15 Мар 2014)

*Дмитрий2008*,

Чем дальше эта тема продолжается, тем больше начинаю соглашаться...


----------



## vev (15 Мар 2014)

*Dmvlad*,

У г-на Ульянова много чего весьма спорного было написано, и тем более произнесено. Кем бы он сам без интеллегенции был бы? Обыкновенный недоучка, с манией величия и параноей. Вот свою ущербность он и показал в той самой фразе, на которую ссылается Дмитрий2008

Прежде чем г-на Ульянова цитировать, неплохо было бы его почитать. Думаю, этого Вы были лишены и поэтому несете всякую чушь


----------



## Dmvlad (15 Мар 2014)

Думаю вы конкретно vev, во время ВОВ были бы неплохим полицаем, со своим третьим мнением, ибо погибать страшно, а там вкусно кормят, напрягаться не надо, и выслужиться легко.


----------



## vev (15 Мар 2014)

*Dmvlad*,
Вы напоминаете булгаковского Шариков

Вы стоите на самой низшей ступени развития, – перекричал Филипп Филиппович, – вы ещё только формирующееся, слабое в умственном отношении существо, все ваши поступки чисто звериные, и вы в присутствии двух людей с университетским образованием позволяете себе с развязностью совершенно невыносимой подавать какие-то советы космического масштаба и космической же глупости о том, как всё поделить… А в то же время вы наглотались зубного порошку…


----------



## Dmvlad (15 Мар 2014)

Не зацепило поверьте... Смешно просто над Вами, мелковаты вы в своих потугах, потому и вывод выше постом


----------



## uri (15 Мар 2014)

Твою ж мать когда закроют эту гнилую тему?!смрад аж идёт...неужели не понятно,что Alexander провокатор!каждый пусть останется при своём мнении,админы,вам нравится эта препалка?


----------



## Alexandr (15 Мар 2014)

«Я очень не хочу проснуться в стране, которая находится в состоянии войны!». Андрей Макаревич и Ирина Прохорова на «Марше мира»

Украина не только дала мне паспорт, гражданство и бесплатное образование. Украина научила меня, что страна вовсе не должна быть великий – но обязательно благополучной. Полной не ядерного оружия, нефти и газа – а счастливых людей. Что успехи и медали других не умаляют достоинств и побед твоей родины. Что государство вовсе не должно отнимать, властвовать, унижать, покорять и воевать, чтобы вызывать уважение.

http://vk.com/club20572894?z=photo-20572894_323712264/album-20572894_00/rev


----------



## zet10 (15 Мар 2014)

*Alexandr*,
Не понятно чего вы добиваетесь...ус покойтесь!Все уже решено!
Завтра Крым перейдет к России!
Ваши высказывания ни чего не решают,а уж тем более на этом форуме!
Ни кого Вы не переубедите,и все останутся при своих мнениях!
Поэтому прекращайте заниматься словоблудием и идите...играть на баяне.
Тошнит уже от этой темы,от Вас,политики, и грязного белья которое мусолится в этой дребаной теме.


----------



## Gross (15 Мар 2014)

Не лучше ли послушать музыку? Вот харьковчане играют пьесу западэнця. И неплохо


----------



## bombastic (15 Мар 2014)

товарищи музыканты, призываю не читать призывы этих наёмников-трепачей копипастеров. Этих подкупленных провокаторов. Возьмите в свои руки философские идеи, подумайте об этой проблеме многосторонне, примите все точки зрения разуму,
и не пишите больше ничего - мы всё равно лучше нашего правительства ничего не сделаем.


----------



## Alexandr (16 Мар 2014)

Есть великолепное высказывание: 
«Пока человек чувствует боль – он жив. Пока человек чувствует чужую боль – он человек»


----------



## Dmvlad (16 Мар 2014)

*Alexandr*,

Ладно в общем по другому тебе объясню, по доброму, с кем выгоднее жить 
НОРМАЛЬНОМУ НЕ ФАШИСТКОМУ УКРАИНСКОМУ НАРОДУ. (и куда только ваша Украинская смекалка смотрит? Вот у меня товарищ сибирский хохол-)) это понимает и живет как галушка в сметане)

1. Наконец-то решится проблема с топливом и вообще вся эта газовая эпопея. Теперь это будет и ВАШ газ тоже.

2. По старой привычке Россия простит вам все долги, ведь теперь это будут НАШИ общие задолженности.

3. Вы наконец-то сможете гордиться своей хоккейной сборной. Малкин станет «ВАШИМ парнем». И Овечкин тоже. И уж тем более хлопец с украинской фамилией Дацюк.

4. Вопреки обстоятельствам вы всё-таки поедете на чемпионат мира по футболу этим летом, где будет выступать сборная ВАШЕЙ страны.

5. А уже в 2018 году чемпионат мира по футболу пройдет в ВАШЕЙ стране!

6. Вы вновь станете ядерной державой, а ВАШИ космонавты отправятся на МКС.

7. Наблюдая за политической активностью украинских земель, можно быть уверенным, что через какое-то непродолжительное время Госдума будет наполовину состоять из выходцев с Украины. Да, это будет ВАША Госдума.

8. Ваше морское побережье, оставленное на 20 лет в бесхозном состоянии, можно будет быстро отстроить по отработанной схеме: провести парочку Крупных Международных Саммитов и одно Крупное Спортивное Мероприятие. И побережье преобразится, я вам гарантирую!

9. ВАШ ВМФ станет грозной морской силой, а ВАША армия будет выглядеть как те самые «вежливые и вооружённые» люди в Крыму, чью экипировку сейчас с интересом и восхищением рассматривают все милитаристы мира.

10. Сотни тысяч ваших соотечественников, работающих сейчас в России, наконец-то избавятся от унизительной процедуры ежеквартальной регистрации и прочих трудностей, связанных с наличием паспорта другой страны, лишённые привилегий Казахстана и Белоруссии.

11. Вы сможете смотреть на карту России, как на свою. И гордиться своей большой Родиной. И мечтать как-нибудь побывать на Камчатке. Там, кстати, действительно очень красиво. И это будет ВАША Камчатка.

12. Вы сможете учиться в МГУ, МГИМО, ВГИКе и других ВУЗах не по квотам для иностранных студентов, а по результатам ЕГЭ.

13. Вы даже сможете не любить Путина! Никто это право у вас не отнимет. А на митингах оппозиции у нас нет «коктейлей Молотова», снайперов и сотен убитых. Зато есть возможность сделать сэлфи с Навальным! Цэ Европа, точно вам говорю!

14. Вы тоже сможете пугать соседей чеченским спецназом. Например, Польшу. Если Польша вдруг где-то ущемит права украинцев, то по ТВ тут же возникнет Кадыров и расскажет, что «чеченский и украинский народы — братья», и что его люди уже грузятся в гелендвагены и уже выезжают в Варшаву. Польшу проймёт до костей, уверяю!


----------



## vev (16 Мар 2014)

*Dmvlad*,

Да мы себя из дерьма вывезти не можем а туда же. Со своими ворами не справляемся - возьмем до кучи чужих. Своя территория восточнее Урала почти пустая, а все чужого хапнуть охота. Свою промышленность развалили и никак поднять не можем, будем сразу две пытаться поднять? А кишка то не тонка?

Да и про обучение в вузах лучше помолчать. У чьих родителей денег на ЕГЭ, МГУ, МГИМО etc хватило, тот и будет учиться бесплатно


----------



## Dmvlad (16 Мар 2014)

Это уже не нам решать, а им. В Европе (или с Европой), если разобраться с пристрастием, проблемы гораздо хуже, при всей видимости благополучия. Да и проблем, как в России, тоже хватает. Выбирать надо из двух зол меньшее. Тем более автономия. Что то не заметил я чтобы на Кузбассе и Республике Алтай, жаловались сильно на жизнь, хотя уровень конечно не как в Москве, а у них автономия кстати. Им бы поблизости побережье морское с климатом как в Крыму, так вообще в шоколаде жили бы. На Алтае только Телецкое озеро, на катере по нему пройти-красотаааа! А если на Тайменя еще сходить, да поймать! Там на Телецком тур. бизнес полным ходом идет. Чем Юго-Восточная Украина хуже? Правильно-ничем, даже лучше и нормально там люди смогут жить только в составе России, хорощо будет если и центральная Украина это поймет и примет решение. а по ней как раз ситуация двоякая. Я вот пока не могу понять как там обстановка. Пока так думаю, что там тоже референдум нужен, но гарантий его проведения честно властью пришедшей сегодня -нет, да и не пойдет она на референдум после Крыма. Да и России дергаться туда наверное не правильно будет.


----------



## zet10 (16 Мар 2014)

Сегодня подтвердили ,что Янукович продал земли Крыма Китайцем под засеивание последними этой земли пшеном.
И этот упырь получил политическое убежище в РОССИИ, в то время как его нужно судить и четвертовать!


----------



## Alexandr (16 Мар 2014)

Открытое письмо Сергею Безрукову от Оксаны Корсун:

Мир многогранен и очень хрупок. И если прольется еще хоть капля крови, она будет и на ваших руках, поставивших свою подпись...

«Сергей, меня зовут Оксана, я киевлянка, относилась к Вам с большим уважением. Тем больнее и печальнее видеть вашу подпись под письмом в поддержку введения войск в мою любимую страну Украину. 
Что с Вами, Сергей? Что случилось с русскими людьми? Может быть, Вам стоило приехать в Киев (Вы ведь часто бывали у нас на гастролях), выйти на Майдан и пообщаться с нами? Уверяю Вас, вы бы увидели здесь не бандитов, бандеровцев, фашистов и т.п., а ваших зрителей – бизнесменов и творческую элиту партера, студентов галерки. Людей с двумя высшими образованиями, говорящих на русском, украинском, знающих несколько иностранных языков… 
О каком наведении «порядка» Вы говорите в свое оправдание? Приезжайте, и Вы поймете – мы вышли на Майдан, в первую очередь, за свою свободу и человеческое достоинство. Против воров, коррупционеров, хамов и жлобов с их золотыми батонами, наполеоновскими портретами в золоченых рамах и воротами для гаража за 50 тысяч евро. За справедливость и достойную жизнь в свободной стране для наших детей. Вам никогда не понять, что запах горящих шин может быть запахом свободы. 
Вы же гениальный актер, умеете перевоплощаться и чувствовать других людей. Попробуйте понять мою сестру-психолога и ее дочь - студентку театрального вуза: что заставляло их рисковать жизнью под пулями снайперов? Спросите, почему несколько недель почти ничего не слышит моя знакомая - программист, мама маленького ребенка. Потому что ее контузило гранатой, брошенной Беркутом. Поговорите с нашими медиками, спасавшими раненных молодых ребят, которых не спасали деревянные щиты и строительные каски. Спросите – что заставило всех нас, а это сотни тысяч людей по всей стране, выходить на Майданы. Мы – очевидцы. Поговорите с нами, а потом подписывайте ваши верноподданнические письма.
Очень прошу Вас – найдите в интернете фотографии нашей «небесной сотни» и вглядитесь в их глаза, а потом сравните, пожалуйста, их лица с лицами прежней власти – Януковича, Пшонки, Рыбака, Захарченко...
Есть одно точное слово – холуйство. Других слов, увы, не нахожу для объяснения тех подписей, которые так дружно поставила российская творческая элита под этим позорным письмом. Я видела фото малышей на митинге в Москве, на их одежде – портрет Путина… «Спасибо товарищу Путину за наше счастливое детство!» 
Остановитесь, оглянитесь вокруг, вспомните свою историю. Мир многогранен и очень хрупок. И если прольется еще хоть капля крови, она будет и на ваших руках, поставивших свою подпись”
Киев, 13 марта 2014


----------



## Dmvlad (16 Мар 2014)

*zet10*,

Посмотрим чем это закончится, от ВВП всего можно ожидать, Вариантов куча в данном случае. Янек в больнице же лежит(по неофициальным сведениям, а реально то он в Интерпол в розыск объявлен) , а здоровье вещь не устойчивая, нервы-инфаркт...


----------



## ze_go (16 Мар 2014)

немного переключимся:
клац


----------



## Dmvlad (16 Мар 2014)

*ze_go*,

Да что то верится с трудом, если это правда, то... ну преступлением назвать такое - то это никак не назвать. Хотя как он говорит под гарантии выделения денег... В общем черт его знает... В октябрьскую революцию и не то вывозили... Смутные времена однако, где ложь, где правда?


----------



## kulvic (16 Мар 2014)

http://youtu.be/yPf4ki0MmqA
...комментарии излишни...


----------



## Dmvlad (16 Мар 2014)

*ze_go*,

Хотя вот оно и срослось, может оно и так, 
откуда деньги?

16.03.2014, 16:31 | «Газета.Ru» 

Правительство Украины собирается выделить $716 млн на нужды обороны. Об этом сообщает УНН со ссылкой на премьер-министра страны Арсения Яценюка.
«Пограничникам и внутренним войскам нужны срочно средства для проведения мобилизации и приведения в эффективное соответствующее состояние. Фактически нам следует в 10 раз увеличить сумму средств на оборону, которая предусмотрена в законе о бюджете», — заявил Яценюк на заседании кабинета министров Украины.
Политик отметил, что деньги будут выделены за счет сокращения ряда программ, в частности, социальных. По его словам, программы будут восстановлены, «как только мы защитим страну и будет возобновлен экономический рост».

*kulvic*,

Именно про это я и пытался донести, может немного не доходчиво и в грубоватой форме. Каюсь...


----------



## gerborisov (16 Мар 2014)

kulvic писал:


> ...комментарии излишни...


 Как много заготовлено видеороликов по теме. Несколько месяцев кропотливой работы. Можно понять кто готовился заранее. Вообще средства информации превратились в средства пропаганды, а доверять видеоряду смонтированному, вообще нельзя. Можно что - то понять только из прямых трансляций и текстов людей не замеченных ранее во вранье.


----------



## Dmvlad (16 Мар 2014)

Вот еще посмеялся, отжигает молодежь :biggrin: 

15.03.2014 г. КиберБеркут атакует НАТО

Мы, КиберБеркут, не допустим присутствия на территории нашей Родины натовских оккупантов!

В Украине по просьбе киевской хунты орудует группа студентов под руководством Таллиннского киберцентра НАТО (NATO Cooperative Cyber Defence Centre of Excellence), которые назвали себя майдановской "Киберсотней". Прикрываясь ими запад ведет активную пропаганду среди украинского населения через СМИ и социальные сети, блокирует объективные источники информации, скрывает действия преступников, называющих себя "законной властью".

На помощь майдаунам в Киев прибыл весь цвет киберруководства НАТО во главе с полковником Артуром Сузиком.
Мы, КиберБеркут, хотим сказать господину Сузику: "Скорее езжайте домой и спасайте свой киберцентр. А еще мы Вам настоятельно рекомендуем поменять пароль на своем компьютере".

Мы, КиберБеркут, заявляем, что сегодня в 18:00 мы начали атаку на ресурсы НАТО:
http://ccdcoe.org
http://nato.int
http://nato-pa.int
Мы обращаемся к натовским кибербандитам: "Убирайтесь прочь с украинской земли!" 


Цитата: 
16.03.2014 г. КиберБеркут прекратил атаку беззащитных натовских ресурсов

Мы, КиберБеркут заявляем о прекращении DDoS-атаки ресурсов http://ccdcoe.org/, http://nato.int/ и http://nato-pa.int/.

Обращаем внимание европейских налогоплательщиков на бесполезную трату ВАШИХ денег на обеспечение пресловутой киберзащиты. Если НАТО не может защитить свои ресурсы, то о защите персональных данных простых европейцев не может быть и речи

И анекдот (может кто уже слышал)

Штирлиц и Шерлок Холмс прогуливаясь заглянули на Майдан. 
Штирлиц выходит на сцену и вещает:
-Слава КПСС!! Слава КПСС!! Слава КПСС!
Майдан в ответ:
-Слава Героям! Слава Героям! Слава Героям!
Штирлиц спускается со сцены и спрашивает Шерлока:
- Не пойму , почему меня никто даже пальцем не тронул?
Шерлок:
-Элементарно Штирлиц! Вы же в форме СС!


----------



## Alexandr (18 Мар 2014)

Антипропаганда — анализ выпусков новостей:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PEKvlDvMGeM

Российские СМИ: орудие антиукраинской пропаганды Кремля?

http://www.svoboda.org/content/transcript/25283349.html


----------



## Dmvlad (18 Мар 2014)

____


----------



## vev (18 Мар 2014)

*Alexandr*,

Не будьте наивным: пропаганда является давно оружием, которым пользуются для создания общественного мнения как в России, так и на Украине. Информационная война идет и в Европе и в США. Надеюсь Вы не думаете, что там информацию доносят до зрителя/читателя в первозданном, неотфильтрованном виде?

Кстати, ссылка на Радио Свобода не лучшее подтверждение независимости СМИ. Более продажную и необъективную станцию еще поискать надо. 

Жаль только, что народы России и Украины являются заложниками экономико-политического противостояния с западом.


----------



## gerborisov (18 Мар 2014)

vev писал:


> Надеюсь Вы не думаете, что там информацию доносят до зрителя/читателя в первозданном, неотфильтрованном виде?


 Как минимум ТАМ не считают зрителя заведомо идиотом и нет персон вне критики, как у нас. За любое подозрение в коррупции следует отставка или суд. Скажите, что у нас с этим всё в порядке. Если не лень, можно посмотреть в инете или перевести любую газету в гугле.


----------



## Dmvlad (18 Мар 2014)

*gerborisov*,
Там , здесь, за бугром, за долиной. Везде своя правда , но правда всех правд всегда одна. Слепо верить забугорным газетам и не воспринимать свои- это такая же глупость, как и верить только своим СМИ. 

Кому не нравится жить в России и критиканам вечно шепчащихся по углам, пара вопросов
1.Если все так плохо в России, вам невыносимо здесь жить, и вы считаете что ничего сделать нельзя, то почему бы Вам не сдать Российские паспорта в знак несогласия? Какого спрашивается рожна вы только занимаетесь поиском повода для того , чтобы охаять все и вся, отравляя жизнь и себе и людям вокруг?
2. Гражданская позиция по вашему-это робко молчать и поклоняться неадекватным представителям власти (а там не все такие, поверьте), а потом по углам тихо -тихо, не дай бог кто услышит, хаять власть, причем не важно какую Государственную, муниципальную, людей которых вы сами назначили управлять домом? 
3. Вы до сих пор считаете что от вас ничего не зависит в стране? Поэтому можно не ходить на выборы, не участвовать в собраниях своего дома, дачного общества , не высказывать свою позицию на них, не участвовать в управлении и т.д.?. Не пытаться ничего сделать для того, чтобы окружающий вас мир, хотя бы вокруг Вас, изменился?


----------



## MAN (18 Мар 2014)

Dmvlad писал:


> Вы до сих пор считаете что от вас ничего не зависит в стране? Поэтому можно не ходить на выборы, не участвовать в собраниях своего дома, дачного общества , не высказывать свою позицию на них, не участвовать в управлении и т.д.?. Не пытаться ничего сделать для того, чтобы окружающий вас мир, хотя бы вокруг Вас, изменился?


 Чтобы окружающий мир изменился хоть чуточку к лучшему, надобно вообще-то, извините, не на выборы да собрания ходить, а совсем-совсем в ином направлении каждому из нас действовать.
И, пожалуйста, не стоит нас здесь убеждать, будто власти наши нами же самими назначены, полностью нам подотчётны, а тех, кому существующие на их Родине порядки не нравятся, гнать с неё вон.


----------



## Dmvlad (18 Мар 2014)

Не удивлен почему то Уважаемый MAN таким рассуждениям, сплошь и рядом такие-) По вашему получается, что тогда вообще ничего делать не надо, все за нас решат-) Ну... тоже позиция. Так и живем, за нас решают, а мы ждем как решат. Решат как хочет большинство - недовольны, можно было бы чуточку по другому. Решат не так, как хочет основная масса народа-тоже недовольны, и чем они там думают? А нам то со стороны виднее-)) Согласен с Вами MAN , так конечно хорошо и самое главное -есть всегда крайний 
Кстати у нас губернатора сегодня сняли по инициативе граждан, по коррупционной составляющей, и сегодня же назначили другого - его зама-хозяйственника, бывшего мэра, который недавно стал замом. Ну это так... кстати.


----------



## MAN (18 Мар 2014)

Dmvlad писал:


> По-вашему получается, что тогда вообще ничего делать не надо, все за нас решат-) Ну... тоже позиция.


Нет, по-моему так не получается. Я не говорил, что не надо ничего делать вообще, сидеть по углам и тихонечько поносить всё и вся, я только сказал, что сводить гражданскую активность к одному лишь участию в выборах, собраниях и т.п. бессмысленно. Бороться, например, с чиновниками-коррупционерами безусловно нужно. В частности, надо обязательно добиваться их скорейшего снятия и назначения на их места новых. В крайних случаях, вероятно, следует даже устраивать восстания и социальные революции. Однако не это главное, гораздо важнее каждому заглянуть, наконец, самому себе вовнутрь широко раскрытыми глазами и страшно содрогнуться от увиденного: вот где работы непочатый край, и эта работа как раз то, без чего все прочие усилия изменить мир, абсолютно бесполезны!


----------



## DiegoVaz3 (19 Мар 2014)

Конечно, лучше заниматься музыкой, чем дискусcировать о политике, но когда нарушается территориальная целостность Украины, я не могу играть на баяне! Я не живу на Украине уже более двадцати лет, и ни российская, ни украинская политика меня абсолютно не интересовала, но после вторжения в Украину моя душа потеряла покой.


----------



## Dmvlad (19 Мар 2014)

Ага, а еще вчера, на каком то украинском форуме прочитал такой маразм! В общем там паника, в квартирах закладывают проемы окон, дверей, боятся штурма Российских войск!-)) Маразм крепчает... Наверное те у кого рыльце в пушку, потому что не все паникуют, есть и здравые люди. А насчет вторжения или провокации , если найду в истоии браузера этот форум - выложу переписку бандеровцев по поводу провокаций , где и как надо пошуметь, дабы (дословно) "не запалиться и не подвести хозяев, а за деньги не переживайте -будут вовремя"


----------



## gerborisov (19 Мар 2014)

Dmvlad писал:


> выложу переписку бандеровцев по поводу провокаций


 В России мало фашистов? Что вы прицепились к Украинским. Наберите в Гугле "Русский фашизм." Будет столько видео - мама не горюй! А оккупация, есть оккупация. И мне стыдно за свой оболваненный народ.


----------



## Petrovich79 (19 Мар 2014)

- -"Бандеровцев" видишь?
- Нет.
- А они там есть.
- А российских солдат видишь?
- Да.
- А их там нет.


----------



## Dmvlad (19 Мар 2014)

*gerborisov*,

Не поверите , большинству Россиян тоже жалко и обидно за Украинский народ. Почему там здравые люди молчат и терпят этот беспредел , который устроил Запад (в частности США и блок НАТО) против России, используя Украину и молча дают себя оболванить поддаваясь провокациям по сути шайке бандитов? Почему они молчат? Ситуация в общем не понятная... Если здравые люди сейчас промолчат - потом будет хуже. Хотя, в России земли хватит для всех. Ждем Вас здравые Украинцы и отрезвевшие в России, когда сил не будет терпеть маразм "новой власти". Как в том фильме- "Ведь Брат ты мне!"


----------



## gerborisov (19 Мар 2014)

Dmvlad писал:


> Почему там здравые люди молчат и терпят этот беспредел , который устроил Запад (в частности США и блок НАТО) против России, используя Украину и молча дают себя оболванить поддаваясь провокациям по сути шайке бандитов?


 На каком основании у Вас сложилось это мнение? Не является ли оно плодом противоположной пропаганды? Я следил за событиями на Украине из независимых источников и уверен, что это была - антикоррупционная революция. И жёсткая реакция нашей власти это боязнь повторения того же в России.


----------



## vev (19 Мар 2014)

gerborisov писал:


> На каком основании у Вас сложилось это мнение? Не является ли оно плодом противоположной пропаганды? Я следил за событиями на Украине из независимых источников и уверен, что это была - антикоррупционная революция. И жёсткая реакция нашей власти это боязнь повторения того же в России.



Не согласен. Я следил тоже по данным различных источников. Врут и фильтрую как наши, так и Европа/США. Помимо этого у меня есть постоянная связь с друзьями в Киеве. Как мне кажется, здесь была и есть попытка замаскировать под антикоррупционным движением попытку США навязать нам свои условия. 

Теперь по поводу позиции запада. Вы только представьте, что было бы если бы в Вашингтоне, в районе Белого дому появились подобные "защитники демократии"? На то, чтобы навалять им по самое небалуй ушло бы несколько секунд. США делает во всем мире то, что хочет и в данном случае весьма жесткая позиция России, отстаивающей собственные геополитические интересы, скорее оправдана. 

Да и Крым - весьма спорная территория. Меня всегда напрягало почему мы должны были его отдать только потому, что какая то неадекватная советская рожа в свое время что-то там подмахнула, а не менее мерзкая российская пьяная рожа Б.Ельцина с похмелья подмахнула это еще раз.

Давайте будем придерживаться политики унифицированных стандартов: если можно одним, то и другим тоже можно, а если нельзя никому, то НИКОМУ и нельзя. Нас же последнее время постоянно загоняют в условия, когда мы вынуждены только утирать плевки. Игра в одни ворота уже достала.

А мнение народа, живущего в Крыму и проголосовавшего за возврат в Россию, Вам неужто не достаточно? Не было на него давления, не было винтовочных стволов, все более чем миролюбиво. Я не знаю, когда они взвоют, окунувшись в нашу российскую действительность, но это уже совершенно другая история


----------



## gerborisov (19 Мар 2014)

vev писал:


> Давайте будем придерживаться политики унифицированных стандартов: если можно одним, то и другим тоже можно, а если нельзя никому, то НИКОМУ и нельзя.


 Полотика - захвата территорий - это среднивековье. Даже разделение Сербии - это не "захват". После интеграции этого региона в Европу, вопрос о границах отпадёт. Посмотрите на объединение Европейских Государств. Граждане там перемещаются без ограничений на границы. Даже враждующие столетия территории живут мирно. Потому что - главное свобода перемещения граждан, а не территориальное межевание. Путин прочитал книжки по истории и возомнил себя геополитическим лидером, но не учёл исторической даты. В 21 веке всё решается иначе.


----------



## vev (19 Мар 2014)

*gerborisov*,

Ну хорошо, а что тогда такое Афганистан, Ирак, Ливия, Сирия? Сербия и Косово попадает туда же. Это что, не захват? Ну тогда я - Софи Лорен. США решало там свои экономические интересы и плевать на всех остальных хотели с высокой стройки коммунизма. Американские президенты - заложники ВПК и должны его кормить. Вот переодические его и выводят на кормежку. Украина - еще один повод объяснить почему военные расходы и без того колосальные должны еще расти. Россия - агрессор и США должно его держать в узде, на деньги надогоплательщиков. А то, что последние путают Австралию с Австрией и уверены, что из США можно на поезде попасть куда угодно, и уж точно не смогут показать на карте Украину, Вас не смущает? И это не пропаганда. Я реально не один раз работал и в США и много общался с людьми.

Теперь давайте глянем в Европу. Это свободное перемещние и огромная дифференциация по уровню вклада, когда основной ВВП Европы обеспечивает Германия, и вынуждена кормить всех остальных нахлебников, просто так для Европы не пройдет. Центробежные силы разорвут ее в самом ближайшем времени на составные части. Да и никто не ждет Украину в Европе, не надо по этому поводу тешить себя иллюзиями. Вы почитайте то самое соглашение, которое не подписал Янукович. Он был бы полным кретином, если бы его подписал. 

И по поводу свободного перемещения граждан это хорошо как некая абстракция, но вот реальности это огромное зло. Германия стонет от Турок, Франция - от арабов и негров, опять же сидящих на шее честных налогоплательщиков. И что, это по-вашему благо? Одни пашут, а другие приперлись на все готовое и еще рожу кривят


----------



## gerborisov (19 Мар 2014)

vev писал:


> Ну хорошо, а что тогда такое Афганистан, Ирак, Ливия, Сирия? Сербия и Косово попадает туда же. Это что, не захват? Ну тогда я - Софи Лорен.


 Поспорить можно. Как минимум, ни одна из вышеназванных территорий не присоединилась с США. Президенты американские - заложники народного мнения, а не корпораций. Мнение складывается из многих факторов, в том числе и из таких как захват Крыма. Мы живём не на острове, а в большой коммунальной квартире и хочешь. не хочешь со всеми надо жить в мире. Шарик - один.


----------



## vev (19 Мар 2014)

gerborisov писал:


> Президенты американские - заложники народного мнения, а не корпораций. Мнение складывается из многих факторов, в том числе и из таких как захват Крыма. Мы живём не на острове, а в большой коммунальной квартире и хочешь. не хочешь со всеми надо жить в мире. Шарик - один.



Вы это серьезно!? Демократия в США - эта фикция. Она там на бумаге есть, но и только. Мнение народа хоть как-то учитывается только в переиод выборов. Да и не так сложно манипулировать мнением папуаса, что с большим успехом и делается при помощи ИХ СМИ.


gerborisov писал:


> Поспорить можно. Как минимум, ни одна из вышеназванных территорий не присоединилась с США.



Территории то не присоединились, но были полностью поглощены американскими корпорациями.


gerborisov писал:


> Мы живём не на острове, а в большой коммунальной квартире и хочешь. не хочешь со всеми надо жить в мире. Шарик - один.



вот именно это и напрягает жильцов квартиры, когда один из жильцов с бандитским прошлым застроил всю квартиру: и кухня его, и санузел, и комнаты все его. Пока такому хаму не наваляли, все так и будет тянуться. А вседозволенность развращает.

Я не думаю, что Вы останетесь столь же миролюбивым если уроды из соседней квартиры будут в 2 часа ночи устраивать пьяные разборки у Вас за стеной. Так и здесь. Не надо абстракций. Если бы человек был бы совершенен, интеллектуально развит, культурен и не было бы отбросов - вот тогда все Ваши абстракции были бы вполне к месту. Однако не все так радужно в мире


Однако не подумайте, вся эта вакханалия мне нравится. У меня много вопросов к нашей российской действительности. Я смотрел выступление ВВП и реакцию думцев и СФ. Ни о каком нормальном распределении в этой шайке нет. Полное единодушие. Вот это меня очень и очень огорчает. То как все это в жуткой спешке за 2 дня принимается, вызывает отвращение. Слишком много суеты.


----------



## Dmvlad (19 Мар 2014)

*vev*,

Да Евгений, и еще раз да. Наконец я услышал Ваше окончательное мнение и полностью согласен.
А по поводу Крыма-когда он застонет от действительности, то ближайшее время вряд ли. Сейчас ВВП просто обязан и сделает так же как в Чечне, будет огромная финансовая поддержка этому региону. НО! Эта поддержка в принципе сопоставима с той же суммой , что уходила на аренду базы Черноморского флота+ сколько денег уходило на поддержку Украины. Украина пока свой выбор сделала, и сделала не в лучшую сторону. Не думаю, что теперь ее финансово будут поддерживать, это все равно что пригреть змею рядом с собой с этим "новым правительством". Ну и не забывайте, что Крым вошел в состав автономной республикой, а это совершенно другой статус, чем например любой другой субъект Российской Федерации. Выигрыш от присоединения Крыма на лицо, тут все грамотные люди, понимают. А люди там действительно очень рады, достаточно выйти на любой Крымский форум и почитать.

*gerborisov*,

Путин появился на территории Крыма по просьбе депутатов думы Крыма, сегодня (несмотря на то что вы не воспринимаете Российские СМИ) показывали прямую трансляцию переговоров думы России и думы и правительства Крыма, где Крымчане прямым текстом без утайки рассказали, как все было и откуда взялась Россия в Крыму, что это произошло именно по их инициативе и слезной просьбе из-за боязни Бандеровских провокаций и резни. Вспоминать о том , какие первые решения "новых властей" надеюсь не надо? Смысла врать на весь мир им нет, они и в составе Украины были автономны. И притязания лично Путина тут ни при чем, личных интересов я думаю, у него помимо Крыма хватает


----------



## gerborisov (19 Мар 2014)

Фикция демократии только в период выборов? Факты. "Папуасы" - это Вы о ком?
Корпорации которыми поглощено Косово. Вы их знаете?
Жилец с бандитским прошлым. Это Вы о нас?


----------



## vev (19 Мар 2014)

gerborisov писал:


> Фикция демократии только в период выборов? Факты. "Папуасы" - это Вы о ком?
> Корпорации которыми поглощено Косово. Вы их знаете?
> Жилец с бандитским прошлым. Это Вы о нас?



Это я о США. Папуасы - это в данном контексте население США. Простые, незатейливые люди, которым только до себя и которые не заморачиваются мировыми проблемами. Им сказали, что Россия враг и они никогда не задумаются почему так. Просто принимают как есть. Сколько я раз партнеров американских по Москве водил. Даже очень образованные люди были удивлены тем, что вкладывают им в головы и то, что есть на самом деле. Их сильно удивляло отсутствие медведей на улицах, а их желание купить на Красной площади армейскую ушанку, вообще никак нельзя обяснить

Не, Косово - это даже для меня вещь необъяснимая. Это что-то из области чистого искусства. Как Портос: "Я дерусь просто потому, что дерусь". Разнести цветущую страну и концы в воду. Для чего это было сделано, никому не понятно. Только не говорите, что США боролось за свободу Косово! Это фикция. Ангину не лечат гильотиной


----------



## Dmvlad (19 Мар 2014)

*gerborisov*,

А разве не понятно? Развалили соц.лагерь, потом потуги с оранжевыми революциями в Киргизии, Белорусии , да во всех бывших республиках СССР. Теперь вот амеры посчитали, что Украину можно использовать на фоне внутренних проблем России, для расшатывания пусть хрупкой, но стабильности между двумя родными народами. Окончательная цель-Россия, ибо она одна имеет отличную от Амеров точку зрения, ну еще Китай, но Китай только тронь-шапками закидают. Но немного просчитались. Жива память поколений, да и поколение ТО-еще живо. Да и люди, не совсем разучились думать в отличии от американского потребительского общества.


----------



## gerborisov (19 Мар 2014)

vev писал:


> Простые, незатейливые люди, которым только до себя и которые не заморачиваются мировыми проблемами. Им сказали, что Россия враг и они никогда не задумаются почему так.


 Простите. Вам сказали, что Америка - Враг и Вы также сильно не заморачиваетесь. Люди - Везде Одинаковые. Нет шибко умных в одном месте и дураком в другом.


----------



## vev (19 Мар 2014)

gerborisov писал:


> Простите. Вам сказали, что Америка - Враг и Вы также сильно не заморачиваетесь. Люди - Везде Одинаковые. Нет шибко умных в одном месте и дураком в другом.



Я не делю людей на плохих и хороших. Все определяется ситуацией. Для меня поведение США в долгосрочной перспективе независимо от российских СМИ, являются неприемлемыми. Достаточно высокий образовательный уровень (кандидат наук, однако ) и возможность применить комплексный подход к анализу ситуации, позволяют мне считать свое мнение достаточно взвешенным. Простой экономический анализ показывает, что США давно является мировым паразитом. Подсадив всех на доллар они, обладая печатным станком, просто доят остальных. Вся их экономическая система - мыльный пузырь. Посчитайте сколь ВВП США умещается в их внутреннем долге? А теперь подумайте что бы это значило

Опять же, не надо спорить о вкусе манго с тем кто его ел Я имел и имею опыт общения с ними. 

США защищают СВОИ геополитические интересы невзирая ни на что, поэтому нам тоже желательно заниматься тем же самым. Однополярный мир, когда есть только одно мнение и только оно является истиной, мне не нравится. И хорошо уже то, что мы с Вами пока можем спокойно обсуждать и пытаться отстаивать свои позиции. В однополярном черно-белом мире этого права у нас может и не остаться

Еще раз хочу повторить, ВСЯ эта ситуация со всех точек зрения жутко воняет дерьмом.


----------



## Dmvlad (19 Мар 2014)

*gerborisov*,

по моему Вам надо поизучать тему американской внешней политики, вы чего-то где то упустили. Где-когда появлялись всемирные демократизаторы? и что они с этого поимели глобально? Кстати не знаете что там они в Ираке искали? А что в общем нашли? И что потеряло местное население в общем итоге? Ну хотя бы на примере этой страны разберитесь-дальше само пойдет.


----------



## vev (19 Мар 2014)

gerborisov писал:


> по моему Вам надо поизучать тему американской внешней политики, вы чего-то где то упустили. Где-когда появлялись всемирные демократизаторы? и что они с этого поимели глобально? Кстати не знаете что там они в Ираке искали? А что в общем нашли? И что потеряло местное население в общем итоге? Ну хотя бы на примере этой страны разберитесь-дальше само пойдет.



ВПК - хотя бы это и есть прямая выгода. Это ли не глобально? В Ираке они искали деньги на ВПК и таки нашли и в большом количестве. Змея надо кормить. Ну не работает их экономика без постоянных инъекций адреналина. 

Местное население потеряло даже иллюзию стабильности. Не думаю, что бесконечные теракты и ракеты над голово это то, что им было надо. Восток - дело тонкое и не надо лезть в достаточно метастабильную иракскую ситуацию со своей прямой американской извилиной. Да и нефть и нефтедобыча не на последем месте стоит

Да и если мне не изменяе память, оружие массового поражения не нашли... К черту подробности. Ложки то нашли но осадочек остался... Кто через 10 лет про это вспомнит?


----------



## Dmvlad (19 Мар 2014)

*vev*,

Потому и хотел, чтобы наш товарищ по форуму разобрался именно с Ираком, он же славянин, и по умолчанию должен разобраться.


----------



## gerborisov (19 Мар 2014)

Dmvlad писал:


> Потому и хотел, чтобы наш товарищ по форуму разобрался именно с Ираком, он же славянин, и по умолчанию должен разобраться.


 Именно с Ираком Я думаю не разобрались даже сами "американцы". Просто сводить НАШИ проблемы к интересам третьих стран, не правильно. Наши проблемы находятся внутри. Коррупция, отсутствие гражданского общества и подавление его ростков государством. И тд. и тп. Нет большего врага для России, чем инертность народа. Пушкин:
"Свободы сеятель пустынный,
Я вышел рано, до звезды;
Рукою чистой и безвинной
В порабощенные бразды
Бросал живительное семя —
Но потерял я только время,
Благие мысли и труды...

Паситесь, мирные народы!
Вас не разбудит чести клич.
К чему стадам дары свободы?
Их должно резать или стричь.
Наследство их из рода в роды
Ярмо с гремушками да бич.


----------



## vev (19 Мар 2014)

*gerborisov*,

Целиком и полностью поддерживаю!


----------



## Dmvlad (19 Мар 2014)

*gerborisov*,

Не надо путать политику внутри государства(здесь все понятно) и внешнюю И третьи государства тут как раз причем. Не надо уходить от вопроса внешней политики амеров и кстати с внутренней у них тоже надо бы вам разобраться, ну хотя бы кто свободнее Россияне или Американцы как народ. Мы же не диктуем как им жить? не лезем в их проблемы с коренным народом Америки, и прочие внутренние проблемы? Почему им дано такое право?


----------



## vev (19 Мар 2014)

*gerborisov,*

А по поводу Крыма и позиции америки есть еще пару весьма неубиваемых аргументов: 

- Техас. Вообще- то это часть Мексики

- Декларация независимости 
"Мы исходим из той самоочевидной истины, что все люди созданы
равными и наделены их Творцом определенными неотчуждаемыми
правами, к числу которых относятся жизнь, свобода и стремление к
счастью. Для обеспечения этих прав людьми учреждаются
правительства, черпающие свои законные полномочия из согласия
управляемых. В случае, если какая-либо форма правительства
становится губительной для самих этих целей, народ имеет право
изменить или упразднить ее и учредить новое правительство,
основанное на таких принципах и формах организации власти,
которые, как ему представляется, наилучшим образом обеспечат
людям безопасность и счастье. "


----------



## sedovmika (20 Мар 2014)

Если к власти придут националисты (уже пришли?), пострадают все мама не горюй. Русские, еврей (кацапы, жиды на их лексиконе) - объекты ненависти во все века. Ситуация очень не простая сейчас, Запад не учел видимо бандеровский элемент достаточно полно. Если будут править истинные националисты, они быстро наведут порядок на свой лад...


----------



## askurpela (20 Мар 2014)

Националисты - это туфта, придуманная для задурманивания мозгов русских и восточных украинцев. Даже Тягнибока, которым в последние годы пугают русских детей, я не могу назвать националистом - правят сейчас и русскоязычные, и евреи, и русские. Я разговариваю по-русски, не украинец по национальности, но все время живу в центральной Украине, бываю во Львове, заходил пару раз на майдан, где собираются мифические националисты. И никто мне ни разу не говорил плохого слова и убивать не собирался.
Но попробуйте сейчас сказать в Крыму пару слов по-украински. В лучшем случае на вас посмотрят как на врага народа, в худшем - начнут угрожать, могут побить. Эту информацию я получил от своих крымских знакомых - нельзя описать словами, что там сейчас творится. 
Смешались в кучу кони, люди...


----------



## VikVlDem (20 Мар 2014)

askurpela, неужели крымчане за 22 года не разобрались в этих вопросах? Нам-то зачем мозги задурманивать, как Вы изящно выразились. От хорошей жизни не бегают. Крымчане-же решили, что им плохо, а не мы. А про Львов мы тоже знаем. У меня родственники там живут. И даже в советские годы ещё рассказывали, что на русском языке разговаривая в институт не поступишь. Это правда. И у многих россиян там родственники, им тоже это всё известно. Кого в этих условиях можно обмануть? Такое же отношение раньше к русским было в Прибалтике. А вот теперь, когда они стали жителями Европы, они во многом уже изменили это отношение к русским. Вы думаете европейцы только и мечтают, как им осчастливить Украину?


----------



## Petrovich79 (20 Мар 2014)

VikVlDem писал:


> А про Львов мы тоже знаем. У меня родственники там живут. И даже в советские годы ещё рассказывали, что на русском языке разговаривая в институт не поступишь



А ответтье, уважаемый, на вопрос:
Приедет украинец в МГУ (или любой другой серьёзный вуз России) и будет говорить только на украинском, думаете он поступит?!

http://censor.net.ua/forum/416305/esli_russkiyi_lyubit_rossiyu__on_patriot_esli_
ukrainets_lyubit_ukrainu__on_mahrovyyi_banderovskiyi


----------



## anddrey (20 Мар 2014)

Зачем украинцу поступать в МГУ, там нет для него факультетов с украинским уклоном. В РФ один государственный язык (другие только в субьектах). В Украине, насколько я знаю, 2 государственных языка. Вы, Petrovich79, националист, однако))


----------



## Dmvlad (20 Мар 2014)

*askurpela*,

Мирный значит такой Майданчик? И люди там не националисты? Просто так пришли говоришь, помитинговать и разойтись? И ТЫ ТАМ БЫЛ МЕД-ПИВО ПИЛ... 


[youtube=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z0TCDY4nc6A]

Вторая часть 

[youtube=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Ncx_7im82k]


----------



## Petrovich79 (20 Мар 2014)

anddrey писал:


> Зачем украинцу поступать в МГУ, там нет для него факультетов с украинским уклоном. В РФ один государственный язык (другие только в субьектах). В Украине, насколько я знаю, 2 государственных языка. Вы, Petrovich79, националист, однако))



Я о том, что в России - русский язык основной (государственный и государство его защищает), то почему в Украине не должен быть украинский основным?! 

На русском пишу, обратите внимание ))


----------



## anddrey (20 Мар 2014)

Petrovich79, так ведь русскоязычных у Вас полно. Что им делать-уезжать из страны, чтоб поступать в МГУ? 

Моё мнение: вместо того, чтоб ездить по миру и просить деньги (кстати куда свои делись?), нынешним властям не помешало бы заняться сплочением народа. А то ВВП воспользуется ситуацией (как в Крыму) и приберет Донбас и др. близлежащие области. Или вообще до Киева дойдет. Ему ,вроде как, до всяких там санкций наплевать похоже...


----------



## Alexandr (20 Мар 2014)

*vev*,
Косово - Сербы с Милошевичем убивали Албанцев. Поэтому вмешались США и защитили Албанцев. В Крыму Русских никто не трогал.
Афганистан, Ирак и т.д. - почитайте НЕЗАВИСИМУЮ от Кремля историю и вы поймете, что есть другая версия событий, которая не интересна ни вам ни Кремлю.

*vev*,

Индейцам в Америке были принесены извинения , это то, что до сих пор не сделала Кремлевская власть перед своим народом.

Индейцы в Америке:
- не платят никаких налогов
- имеют дотации от государства
- имеют льготы при поступлении в ВУЗЫ и Колледжи

Индейцы в Америке живут так, как они хотят жить!


----------



## askurpela (20 Мар 2014)

*Dmvlad*,
Знаете, в семье не без урода. Есть кучка националистических боевиков, есть "правый сектор", которым руководит неизвестно кто и прочие придурки, именуемые "бендеровцами". Но их, все-таки, меньшинство, и к власти они не имеют отношения. Сегодняшняя украинская власть - это те самые коррупционеры и воры, которых выгнал майдан, но под другими флагами и с другими лозунгами, но никак не фашисты или т.н. "коричневая чума" Поэтому майдан и не спешит разбегаться.
Было высказано мнение о Европе. Я знаю, что Украине не будет лучше, чем сейчас ни в ЕС, ни в ТС, но пусть народ сам решает. Пусть организовывают всеукраинский референдум и решают.
Пусть Кремль оставит Украину в покое - не разжигает ненависть русских и украинцев друг к другу, не вводит свои войска на территорию другого государства и пр. Согласитесь, в Украине нет войск США или НАТО в полной экипировке и без шевронов, они не пытаются по-быстрому оттяпать кусок ЗУ. Действия российских властей агрессивные и необдуманные, Запад не действует так бесцеремонно, как росс. правительство. 
Я русскоязычный гражданин Украины, и меня не нужно ни от кого защищать и вручать мне паспорт РФ, сам разберусь.


----------



## Alexandr (20 Мар 2014)

Станислав Белковский: Я жил в путинской России довольно долго, как и мы все, и я знаю, что это за страна. Это страна тотальной коррупции, страна государственного хамства, отмывателей денег, страна пренебрежения к человеку. Присоединение Крыма к России — это поражение Крыма, а не победа. Считаю, что Украина получила шанс стать европейской страной, а Россия его потеряла http://www.snob.ru/profile/25718/blog/73864

http://vk.com/uarevo?z=photo-38854900_324430186/album-38854900_00/rev


----------



## askurpela (20 Мар 2014)

anddrey писал:


> кстати куда свои делись


Те, кто по-крупному обворовал Украину, сейчас не в Украине - один в Ростове, другая - в Германии


----------



## Alexandr (20 Мар 2014)

Дочка спрашивает:
- Папа, почему на улице только взрослые голуби и ни одного маленького?
И мне вдруг пришла в голову такая мысль: "Они как наши депутаты - растят детей за границей, а обжираться и срать прилетают сюда".


http://vk.com/uarevo?z=photo-38854900_324421208/album-38854900_00/rev


----------



## anddrey (20 Мар 2014)

Alexandr, ссылки в РФ не работают.


----------



## Alexandr (20 Мар 2014)

Филарет: Российские власти публично нарушили три заповеди Христа

Патриарх Киевский и всея Руси Филарет обратился к верующим с комментарием по поводу аннексии Россией Крыма.

Патриарх Киевский и всея Руси Филарет обратился к верующим с комментарием по поводу аннексии Россией Крыма.
Текст обращения полностью опубликован на сайте УПЦ КП.
18 марта, когда президент России Владимир Путин заявил о присоединении Крыма к России, было нарушено сразу несколько заповедей Господних, считает Филарет.

"18 марта 2014 г. руководителями России было публично совершено нарушение трех заповедей Божьих: не укради; не говори ложного свидетельства на ближнего твоего; не желай дома ближнего твоего. .. (и ) ничего, что у ближнего твоего (Исход 20:15-17). Следствием вооруженной агрессии российских властей против Украины уже также стало кровопролитие – убийство сепаратистами украинского активиста в Донецке, убийство крымского татарина и украинского военнослужащего в Крыму", – говорится в обращении патриарха.
При этом Филарет обвинил Путина в использовании лжи – "средства дьявола".

"В выступлении 18 марта в Кремле президент России В. Путин использовал средство дьявола – смешал правду с ложью. Убежден, что полуправда, которую из уст главы российского государства слышал весь мир, хуже откровенной лжи – как скрытый в пище яд более опасен, чем явная отрава", – написал Филарет.
Некоторые слова и действия современной российской власти, по мнению святейшего Патриарха, являются точной копией идеологии и риторики фашистских режимов ХХ века.

"Владимир Путин официально стал использовать такие определения, как "русский мир", "историческая Россия", "русские – разделенная нация", "мы с украинцами – один народ". Все это, вместе с ностальгией по былому государственному величию и стремлением реванша за распад СССР, является точной копией идеологии и риторики фашистских режимов ХХ века, в частности, в Германии и Италии", – уверен Филарет.

Патриарх призвал всех украинцев выполнить свой священный долг – помочь защитить Украину от агрессора.
"Именно поэтому прежде всего обращаюсь ко всему украинскому народу: на нашу Родину вероломно напал враг, который оккупировал часть Украины и стремится вообще уничтожить нашу государственность и независимость, вернуть нас в имперское кремлевское иго. Поэтому священный долг каждого – помогать защищать от агрессора наш общий украинский дом", – заявил Филарет.

Также Патриарх высказал свое почтение и солидарность с крымскими татарами и всеми людьми, которые не побоялись агрессора и сохраняют верность "единству Украины".
"Выражаю солидарность со всеми, кто бесстрашно уже встал против агрессора. Большое уважение и почтение мужественному крымско-татарскому народу, который в условиях оккупации сохраняет преданность единству Украины", – написал Филарет.
Он призвал международное сообщество к активным действиям по урегулированию кризиса, а Украину – к подписанию договора об ассоциации с ЕС.

"Вновь обращаюсь к международному сообществу: время заявлений о глубокой обеспокоенности давно прошло, настало время действий. Поэтому приветствую скорейшее подписание соглашения об ассоциации между Украиной и ЕС, предоставление Украине перспективы членства в Европейском Союзе – как гарантии мира не только в нашей стране, но и во всей Европе", – заявил Патриарх Киевский и всея Руси-Украины.


----------



## anddrey (20 Мар 2014)

Так он предан анафеме...


----------



## Alexandr (20 Мар 2014)

Ликбез: Майдан, Украина, ссылки (копии ссылок), Бандеровцы и прочее:

http://bither.livejournal.com/325211.html


----------



## vev (20 Мар 2014)

Alexandr писал:


> Афганистан, Ирак и т.д. - почитайте НЕЗАВИСИМУЮ от Кремля историю и вы поймете, что есть другая версия событий, которая не интересна ни вам ни Кремлю.



Александр,

НЕЗАВИСИМАЯ пресса должна быть не только от Кремля но ВООБЩЕ НЕЗАВИСИМАЯ. Ну Вы просто, как дети. В современном мире говорить о независимых источниках информации нет никакой возможности. Есть интересы различных группировок и ИХ СМИ отстаивают именно ИХ интересы. Информацию и свое мнение можно складывать по крупинкам из разных источников. А видеоряды, которые нам и вам кажут не говорят ни о чем. Это просто набор картинок, где-то снятых с придуманными комментариями, удобными в данном конкретном контексте.

Я вижу оголтелую шумиху в российских СМИ - просто шквал. С ног сбивает. Но то же самое по модулю, но противоположно направленное вижу и на украинских. Это что, что-то доказывает? 
Alexandr писал:


> Косово - Сербы с Милошевичем убивали Албанцев. Поэтому вмешались США и защитили Албанцев. В Крыму Русских никто не трогал.


То есть все в порядке, если албанцы убивают сербов, но у США тут же начинают чесаться руки, как только сербы начинают мочить албанцев? Сербия не угодила США только пророссийской позицией на Балканах и ничем больше. 

По поводу влезания в Украинские дела я абсолютный противник, но прошу прощения, а с какого перепугу Крым оказался в Украине? Росчерком пера? Люди проголосовали - проголосовали. Мирно проголосовали - мирно. Ну и отпустить их с миром, если за 23 года их не смогли убедить в том, что с Украиной им будет лучше. Почему американская Декларация о независимости это разрешает американцам, но не дает такого права никому другому? Почему Техас изъявил желание уйти от Мексики и присоединиться к штатам и это было нормально. Что здесь то не так? Если Вы считаете, что крымчане сделали ошибку, ну и пусть они сами в этом убедятся. Это было ИХ решение и они за него сами пусть платят.


Alexandr писал:


> Индейцам в Америке были принесены извинения , это то, что до сих пор не сделала Кремлевская власть перед своим народом.
> 
> Индейцы в Америке:
> - не платят никаких налогов
> ...



Честно говоря, я не очень понял, почему Вы адресуете это мне. .. Я знаю реальное положение коренных жителей Америки и никаких вопросов по этому поводу не задавал.


----------



## Dmvlad (20 Мар 2014)

*Alexandr*,

ООооо дружок, давненько тебя не было, что новую методичку получил от хозяев? Ты прям как муха на. ... ну ты понял.
Ну привет, удиви еще чем-нибудь. Типа того бреда про албанцев и американских индейцев. Ты не на тот форум вышел, знаю форум, где таких как ты мирно и с юмором опускают. Будет желание пиши в личку я тебе адрес кину. Там веселее, да и другу своему ПРОВОКАТОРУ там поможешь. 
Кстати, твой друг на другом форуме вчера отмочил, оказывается мой дед с регулярной армией СССР после ВОВ на территории Украины с НКВДшниками воевал, а Бандеровцы были миротворцами, и мешали им биться между собой, потому и герои они. Вот мы там ухахатывались над ним. Так что плюй на этот форум. Скучно здесь тебе, а там карефану поможешь, а то он там уже 300 страниц воюет один. 

*askurpela*,

Да разве кто против самоопределения? только вот веры нет в честно проведенный референдум с такими умниками у Украинской власти. Семь пятниц на неделе, никакой логики и последовательности. Сам то веришь , что референдум пройдет честно? И что он вообще пройдет? Да, и раз ты в курсе событий, зачем с Украинской стороны войска подтягивают в Юго-Восточную область?


----------



## anddrey (20 Мар 2014)

Alexandr, не забивайте нам голову ссылками на сайты, где каждый может писать все что захочет. Ссылайтесь на серьезные новостные и государственный ресурсы.
На том же ютубе роликов про инопланетян куча!


----------



## Alexandr (20 Мар 2014)

18 марта 2014 г. руководителями России было публично совершено нарушение трех заповедей Божьих: не укради; не говори ложного свидетельства на ближнего твоего; не желай дома ближнего твоего. .. (и ) ничего, что у ближнего твоего (Исход 20:15-17). Следствием вооруженной агрессии российских властей против Украины уже также стало кровопролитие – убийство сепаратистами украинского активиста в Донецке, убийство крымского татарина и украинского военнослужащего в Крыму", – говорится в обращении патриарха.

В Крыму великий шмон. Ищут не кого-нибудь, а бандеровцев, попутно проверяя сумочки и барсетки. На любой дороге вас может остановить любая кучка людей с непонятно откуда возникшим блок-постом в камуфляже без знаков различия и начать обыскивать вас и ваш груз. На этой почве началось воровство, а предприниматели не хотят везти в Крым товары, поскольку их могут попросту отобрать. Жаловаться некуда и некому.


----------



## Dmvlad (20 Мар 2014)

*Alexandr*,

Я конечно понимаю , что как то незаметен здесь на форуме, но
1. Я с Вами поздоровался и задал вопрос.
2. Как вы относитесь к заявлению вашего друга провокатора?
3. Как вы относитесь к Бандере и его деятельности?


----------



## vev (20 Мар 2014)

*Alexandr*,

Александр!

Если это Ваша позиция и Вы ее защищаете - замечательно, но давайте этот форум все-таки не будем уподоблять Lenta.ru. Мы все равно не прийдем ни к какому консенсусу, поскольку желания такого у нас с вами нет. Мы набились в тесную комнату и орем, что есть мочи, и нам наплевать на мнение других. Ну и смысл? Лаяться можно на ленте. И народ там отзывчивее и более заводной

Вы лепите сюда огромное количество каких-то ссылок, которые не подтверждают и не опровергают ничего. Пытаетесь притянуть библейские догмы и некоего Филарета. И что? Кроме информационного абсолютно белого шума ничего. Ну и пора с этим закончить


----------



## Alexandr (20 Мар 2014)

Уважаемый Владимир Владимирович!
Я являюсь уроженцем Днепропетровской области русскоязычным гражданином пока еще незалежной" Украины. Сегодня в кухне моей квартиры произошел эпизод, который, надеюсь, Вы не оставите без внимания. Моя жена, Иванка, уроженка Ивано- Франковской области, известной как рассадник бендеровщины и фашизма , отказалась на кухне сделать мне кофе. Акт дискриминации был допущен на том основании, что я к ней обратился на русском языке. Когда я ей указал, что меня может защитить Великая Россия в Вашем лице, она мне сказала, цетирую:" Нехай Путлер разом з Рашкою iдуть в дупу." Тем самым продемонстрировав, что у бендеровцев отсутствует не только историческая память , но и всякое представление о физике. Как Вы там можете поместиться с Вашим величием, не говоря уже об остальной России?
На основании вышеперечисленного и , руководствуясь ст 205 Устава ООН , прошу рассмотреть вопрос о возможном введении Вооруженных сил Российской Федерации для обеспечения проведения свободного референдума на предмет присоединения моей квартиры к России на правах субъекта федерации. В референдуме примут участие я, мой кот и моя жена. Прошу Вас напечатать 16 бюллетеней для нашего свободного волеизъявления и выслать по известному Вам адресу. Очень надеюсь на Вашу защиту.
Угнетенный русскоязычный гражданин Украины Юрий Будник."


----------



## Dmvlad (20 Мар 2014)

*Alexandr*,

Что-то ты заврался дружище, в письме ВВП подписываешься как "Юрий", а нам представляешься как Александр. Ты уж определись кто ты?
:biggrin:


----------



## vev (20 Мар 2014)

Dmvlad писал:


> Что то ты заврался дружище, в письме ВВП подписываешься как Юрий, а нам представляешься как Александр. Ты уж определись кто ты?



кавычки забыл


----------



## Alexandr (20 Мар 2014)

Я глубоко уверен, что люди, которые находят нормальным аншлюс Крыма - даже без сатанинской упоротой радости - находят нормальным любое преступление - от кражи, до убийства.


----------



## Dmvlad (20 Мар 2014)

*Alexandr*,

Я тебе предлагаю отсканировать сразу всю методичку и выложить здесь на форуме. Мы ознакомимся и выскажем свое мнение :good:
И на вопросы то ответь?


----------



## Alexandr (20 Мар 2014)

В Киеве и Западной Украине готовы принять беженцев из Крыма. Многие, в том числе и русские спешат покинуть полуостров. Многие вывозят родственников.


----------



## Dmvlad (20 Мар 2014)

*Alexandr*,


:biggrin:
А ты за кого голосовать будешь на президенских выборах? Тимошенко, Кличко, Тягнибок или еще за кого?


----------



## vev (20 Мар 2014)

Alexandr писал:


> Я глубоко уверен, что люди, которые находят нормальным аншлюс Крыма - даже без сатанинской упоротой радости - находят нормальным любое преступление - от кражи, до убийства.



Конечно! Вот только что Вы можете сказать о тех, кто безоружных беркутовцев на тот свет отправил? Ребятки стояли как вкопанные, а в них швыряли коктелями Молотова. Или это не преступление? И это не только мое мнение, подчерпнутое из видеоряда, но и моего киевского друга ЛИЧНО видевшего этот беспредел. Бескровный "аншлюс"с будем поливать грязью, а расправа над безоружными - вызывает гордость за свободолюбивый народ?


----------



## askurpela (20 Мар 2014)

*Dmvlad*,
Dmvlad писал:


> Сам то веришь , что референдум пройдет честно? И что он вообще пройдет?


конечно, не верю. Так-же, как в в крымский цирк

Dmvlad писал:


> Да, и раз ты в курсе событий, зачем с Украинской стороны войска подтягивают в Юго-Восточную область?


Подтягивают так, как и Путин к Украине. Вы в курсе, что перед границей с Сумщиной, Харьковщиной, Черниговщиной стоят колонны российской военной техники? Если Путина не сдерживать, то завтра он будет в Киеве, послезавтра - в Варшаве, а через неделю - в Париже. Хотя,сдерживай-не сдерживай, он и так там окажется через время. Крыша поехала у человека

Да простит меня вИликий ВВП


----------



## anddrey (20 Мар 2014)

askurpela, откуда Вы знаете про колонны российской техники?


----------



## askurpela (20 Мар 2014)

*anddrey*,
видел стримы из пограничных территорий


----------



## vev (20 Мар 2014)

askurpela писал:


> Если Путина не сдерживать, то завтра он будет в Киеве, послезавтра - в Варшаве, а через неделю - в Париже.



У страха глаза велики. Какой ахинеи только не услышишь!


----------



## Dmvlad (20 Мар 2014)

*askurpela*,

Вряд ли он пойдет дальше, если только ваши правые нацисты не начнут откровенные провокации против мирного населения Донбасса. Я так думаю, что войска Украина стягивает на случай подавления восстания в Юго-Восточной Украине, для этого и указ состряпали о применении оружия против мирного населения.


----------



## Alexandr (20 Мар 2014)

Смотрю на большинство и огорчаюсь. Вы настолько одержимы имперской идеей, что не хотите слышать голоса разума. Обвиняете всех в грехах, которые на вас самих Богом проштампованы. Одержимы вы гордыней и ненавистью буквально ко всему миру. Прям как немцы в тридцатых. Не скрываете своего стремления к войне.


----------



## Dmvlad (20 Мар 2014)

*Alexandr*,

Вам последнюю методичку поп Гапон писал что ли? Хотя на мантры больше похоже-))
:biggrin:


----------



## anddrey (20 Мар 2014)

*Alexandr*, лечитесь


----------



## askurpela (20 Мар 2014)

*Dmvlad*,
Да-да, конечно начнут - бендеровцы с российскими паспортами проив мирных жителей Донбасса, привезенных в автобусах с Кубани :biggrin: 
Это так-же, как и с Крымом - найти повод - это пустяк для ВВП.


----------



## Dmvlad (20 Мар 2014)

*anddrey*,

Андрей, я тут с ним с самого начала воюю-)) складывается мнение , что это бот, ни на один свой вопрос я не получил ответа, а если и получал кто, то похоже от человека, который ботом управляет-))


----------



## anddrey (20 Мар 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Eub11tfYNQE
Это тем кто слепо верит контакту, ютубу, стримам с границы и т.п. Наслаждайтесь 

Dmvlad, конструктивного спора с ними похоже не получится...


----------



## Dmvlad (20 Мар 2014)

*askurpela*

Смысл какой ВВП? Объясни? Личных интересов у него и здесь хватает, зачем ему нарываться лишний раз? Крым реально сам попросил помощи и как это было сами депутаты Крыма рассказывали, каждый со своей стороны. Врут? Смысл им врать, если была возможность в новом правительстве Украины остаться на своих постах, достаточно только было сделать звонок. Или их под дулами автоматов заставляли говорить что хочет ВВП? Ну полный бред...


----------



## askurpela (20 Мар 2014)

Я не личный психотерапевт ВВП, поэтому не могу знать, чего он хочет. Хотя, почитайте пр комплекс Адлера, если не ошибаюсь. 
Сейчас в Крыму правят криминальный авторитет, строительный аферист и кучка сепаратистов. Мнения людей никто не спрашивал, я это знаю точно, т.к. я родом из Крыма, там живут много моих родственников и знакомых. Клоунада под видом референдума вообще не заслуживает внимания - ее результаты были известны еще до начала.


----------



## vev (20 Мар 2014)

*askurpela*,

А эйфория в Крыму стимулируется автоматами?


----------



## askurpela (20 Мар 2014)

*vev*,
Да, там есть и симпатизирующие России, но не 97%, согласитесь?


----------



## Dmvlad (20 Мар 2014)

*anddrey*,

С ними? Тут Андрей такая информационная война идет, по всем форумам, СМИ. И нормальный здравый народ все понимает и Украинцы и Русские, но есть люди которые запутались в ситуации по разным причинам, есть откровенные нацисты, есть сочувствующие и той и другой стороне, есть заинтересованные (Макаревич например со своей пристанью в Украине). Даже в той же Европе и Америке туман начинает проясняться. Так что не надо всех под одну гребенку... Сложно ориентироваться в этой ситуации...


----------



## vev (20 Мар 2014)

askurpela писал:


> Да, там есть и симпатизирующие России, но не 97%, согласитесь?



Соглашусь. Но, согласитесь, что подавляющее большинство?


----------



## Petrovich79 (20 Мар 2014)

Коллеги!
Прошу Вас, спорьте с достоинством и не опускайтесь до личных оскорблений!

Это самое главное.


----------



## Dmvlad (20 Мар 2014)

*askurpela*,

Тут вы перегибаете, родственников у многих Россиян полно в Украине и в Крыму, и то что вы тут говорите полная ЕРУНДА. Нет у вас там родственников. Я могу согласиться по Юго-Восточной части, там если нормально проводить референдум, то как сходятся люди имеющие родственников в Украине будет около 60-70 % по разным оценкам за присоединение к России, а насчет Крыма вы как минимум лукавите. Да и еще вопрос. Если Крым убыточный регион (так заверяет Украинское правительство) , что же они так переживают за него? наоборот должны спасибо сказать, избавили от балласта, бюджету, которого нет-легче?


----------



## askurpela (20 Мар 2014)

*vev*,
да, процентов 40-60. 

*Dmvlad*,
Мои крымские родственники - татары. Думаю, вам известна позиция татар Они коренные жители Крыма, но их согласия никто не спрашивал


----------



## Dmvlad (20 Мар 2014)

Ну вообще то у меня работает целая бригада татар, отличные ребята, золотые руки. Так вот, против были, как они сказали, верхушка татар, им есть что терять (хотя им пообещали все узаконить), а все остальные За.


----------



## askurpela (20 Мар 2014)

*Dmvlad*,
Таки нет, против были почти все, в том числе и мои родственники.


----------



## Dmvlad (20 Мар 2014)

Ну тогда , наверное мне просто побоялись сказать правду...Хотя я с ними знаком 10 лет


----------



## uri (20 Мар 2014)

оо,Alexandr про Бога заговорил, мужичек шел бы ты отсюда, все уже ухахатываются. мне вот интересно, когда он БАН получит?


----------



## acco (20 Мар 2014)

Тему закрываем.


----------

